# Scottish Girls : Part 16



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all      

Rachel xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone, not been around these past few dys.........went to Jury duty on Wed & got picked.....just my luck!  Case went on til yesterday afternoon, guy was a right looney & ended up getting a custodial sentence! 
In amongst that I got the results back from my urine test....showed infection & they're suspecting kidney infection so I've been put on a specific antibiotic for that. I'll soon be immune to all these antibiotics at the rate i'm getting them. Urology have been in touch to say that the consultant urologist has requested my case notes & will review them along with my current symptoms before deciding next steps, should hear from them again soon, I'll just keep on at them. Been drinking lots of water & cranberry but I've noticed my wee's are a bit smelly   at times & I'm getting twinges of pain in kidney area  Heaven knows whats going on!!!! 
The icing on the cake is that I've now got Laryngitis  Voice is almost gone, DH is pleased with the silence   He also says I sound like a dirty phone caller   Came on really quickly yest afternoon so I'm all hoarse & cattarhy....yuk!   
Nothing planned this weekend.......hibernation!!!! 
AF disappeared yest.....lasted almost 8dys this time but not too terrible pain wise! Here's hoping for a BFP this month (((prays)))     

whats all been happening with everyone? How you all doing?

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

What a lot has happened since I was last on.  

Hope everyone is fine.  Will need to read more back pages to catch up with everything that is going on.

Mrs R - you are surely having a bad time of things just now.  Get away to your bed, with a hot water bottle and get DH to do everything for you.

Loulou - I'm from Hawick.  There is 5 of us from FF -  Jed/Gala/Hawick meeting up one night - the first week beginning of December for a blether if you fancy joining us.

As for me, just waiting for AF to arrive.  Friend is making tea tonight so will just go and get waited on hand and foot!! - nice.

Have a great weekend whatever you are doing.

Speak soon.  Love axxxxx

PS - I did pick up the courage to go to the Dentist but it is my wisdom tooth at the top right and the tooth next to it which is giving me the problem so I have to get referred to the local Hospital to get put to sleep to get them taken out!!!  Says will be in the next 2 weeks or so!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky well done  you for being brave and good luck with the extractions  

Mrs R you sure getting a rough time with those kidneys of yours get well soon  


Rachael thanks for the new home

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

Just a quick hello, inbetween feeding and sleeping   

Have not had time to read back but will, hope everyone is doing fine.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Aiky, you are brave!!! I hate going to the dentist!!!!  

Hllo girls, just marking the thread!!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey how is everyone? Just back from Dublin on Saturday went there for a short break with DP for my birthday! It was good but far too expensive!! £5 per drink and that was the cheap pubs! 
I'm still on the big hunt for a new job!! 
sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya girls....what a cold & foggy day it is, def a day for hiding in the house 
Voice is still very husky I sound like Frank Butcher from easties 
Still popping the antibi's for the old kidney & drinking cranberry til I turn pink!!!!!

sarah - I'd heard Dublin was very expensive, still it was a break away eh. Good luck with the job hunt 

lisa - whats been happening with you luv?

Zulu - it all sounds manic but I bet your loving it!! Try & get a wee pic on soon xx

whippet - hows you?

Aiky - glad you went to dentist, well done you!! Good luck for the extraction xx

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

evening every1 just book marking as may not been on ff for a few days..... hope every1 has a nice night tomorro if u going out to watch fireworks.x.x
























Lisa.x.x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R have you tried the cranberry tablets from holland and barratt. I cant stand cranberry and to be honest to get the equivelent amount you need to drink litres a day. I t was a doc at my work that used to start some of our elderly on it for preventative kidney probs. may be worth a try. Lots of viruses on the go I have been full of cold and needless to say have passed it onto hubby oops. I am keeping well rib pain and heartburn very sore by night time but nothing major. Go for scan next wed so get an idea of weight and also will see if junior has adopted the right positiion as at the moment still accross the way in the transverse position hey ho.

Lisa enjoy the fireworks if you go I plan on a flop on the couch after work.

Zulu look at you new baby, a section and posting on here way to go you  

Aiky how is the tooth holding up honey?  

love to all

whippet x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Sarah, ohh im so jealous, I would love to go to Dublin!!! Its so expensive though , how is work? How are you?

Mrs R, try the tabs, i like cranberry so its fine with me, the juice, even better with some Southern COmfort in it 

Lisa, how are you? Ill bewatching them from my house, cuddling into my pooch, she hates fireworks!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!

Nothing much from me , still waiting on my follow up review 

Lisax xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

We have made a decision - to be child free - cant go thru more of this waiting for maybe nothing at the end.
I will be happy with my DH and my cats, and we are thinking of moving or upgrading our house and just being happy with us  

good luck to you all


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi girls

hope you are all well,

wondering if i could join you again?
not been on this thead for ages. i struggled to keep up with my cycle buddies thread!!

update on us - just finished a successful ivf cycle and had our bfp, only for a short time, gutted! now i know i can get pregnant though. have frosties there, so will try fet in jan/feb. that will be our last though so just praying we are lucky to get another bfp and it stays!!

hope you are all ok 

michelle  x x x x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Chelle, so sorry to hear about your news, thinking of you and dh  

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi girls you are never going to believe this I went to the doc on Monday cause not been feeling well and getting bad palputations, so they took my blood pressure and pulse and both were through the roof so had to go back in today and get bloods taken. So they are thinking that it's my thyroid until.................................................................. They did a pregnancy test and it did it not blooming well come up with a    I am happy, terrified and so up and down I can't describe I just can't believe after this past 3 years that I have managed to do it on my own!!!!!!!!! It's very early days I would be only 4-5 weeks pregnant!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Saze - Bloody hell - well done - congratulations.  Have pm'd you.

Axxxxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Sarah

Not sure if you remember me, I cycled with you in May?!

I have been keeping in the back ground but been keeping up to date with everyone and just wanted to say a huge congratulations!!!!!!!!   I am so happy for you. You so deserve this!!! 

Claire xx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone hope you are well

saze - wow congratulations!!! well done x x x

lisa - thanks so much, hoping to get started again soon. now at least i know i can get pregnant!  hope you are ok x x x

hi to every1 else hope you are ok x x x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Well about time Saze!! you so deserve this!! i hope it all goes well for you this time look after yourself and relax! 
loads of    to u! 
Take care.x.x.x

LISA.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Saze woo hoo way to go kid so very pleased for you both   

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well Sarah what can I say, FANTASTIC, well done you and DP, am so very happy for you and hec you did it on your own, how brilliant.

Sorry girls have not had the time to read back on all the posts, so my personals are pretty bad,

Kizzy, just wanted to say how proud I am to have gotten to know you, your determination is an inspiration, and to come to the decision that you and your DH have come to is very brave, I do admire you. As they say as one door closed another always opens        

I have been trying to get a picture on my profile, having a few problems but think I know the problem, so will try again tomorrow. We are doing fine, and thank my lucky stars every night for the most precious blessing that I have.

Lil when is your scan,

Mrs R always in my thoughts,

Lisa you too 

Whippet not to long to go, am sure you are getting excited now,

Lisa1995 your not far behind either

Hiya Chelle

Anyway gotta go, need some sleep,
Lv
Bev


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: I'd like to echo bev's thoughts.  It takes courage to know when the right time to move on is.  Wishing you and your husband the best for the future.  It has been a pleasure getting to know you.

Agora x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Soz not been on for ages, just spent the last hour catching up!!!

Sarah, wow, well done you!!!  Am so pleased for you!!!    that it all goes smoothly this time - have you got an early scan booked??

Kizzy,   for you and dh.  As the others say it's a brave decision to make, but I'm sure one that you'll not regret!  It's so easy to get caught up in the baby fascination, and forget about being each other.  All the best for the future!

I'm still at work just now - 2 weeks to go but am really finding it difficult now - constantly knackered and not sleeping at night!!  Got a scan next Thursday then hopefully seeing the consultant the following week so see whether junior is coming out up top or down below (i must admit, after reading a wee bit about labour, I'm swaying towards the section now!!!) but wouldn't have it any other way!!!

Will be on again soon to catch up properly!!

Weenster x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Sarah - FANTASTIC NEWS on your      my  that it is plain sailing for you 

Kizzy -   

Weenster - The 2 weeks will fly in and you will be finished work and waiting for bubs

We have our first scan tomorrow (I don't know why but I'm not feeling very optimistic) it is much early its only day 6, this is  because we are doing the flare protocol.  I don't remember the injections being so sore the last time.  Well feeling a bit under the weather so away to bed with my leccy blanket and a good DVD.

Love Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Huge Congrats Sarah!!! 

Have a fab 9 months

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just a quick check in on everyone before I'm off to bedibyes......
Not be around next week as me & DH are off on a 'road trip' down south, looking forward to some time away.

Lou - good luck for your 1st scan.....wishing you lots of lovely follies!!!

weenster - the time is flying in for you now, wont be long til you meet your little bundle. keep us posted on your progress xxxx

zulu - so lovely of you to find the time to pop on, how is little Cosy? I cant wait to see a pic, hope you can figure it out soon. Luv to you & your precious daughter 

chelle - welcome to the thread, so sorry to hear of your loss  good luck for next cycle

kizzy - its been lovely chatting with you on here, I'm pleased you've made you're decision, wishing you & DH lots of luv n happiness together  

lisa - anything nice planned for the weekend hunni? I'm not a big Southern Comfort fan.....now a wee Voddie with Cranberru is a whole different thing 

whippet - I'll be turning pink with the amount of Cranberry I'm drinking!!  I'll try those tabs.....thanks! Good luck for your scan on wed 

aiky - hows you? what you up to?

& last but not least SARAH..........wooooooooooo hoooooooooooo BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP well done you!!!! Thats really fantastic news & a lovely surprise, you deserve this hunni!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still on   but DP isn't being so positive he finally plucked up to tell me he is very frightened that we are setting ourselves up for a huge disappointment! SO hoping I'll get scanned early to put out minds at rest but really unsure?!! I'm back at the GP's on Tuesday morning they want to do another urine test and blood test i keep thinking that the positive line is going to disappear  

Claire01 - of course I remember you, thank you very much  

Chelle - Welcome to the thread and good luck with your journey  

Kizzymouse - Please keep intouch with us, I think you are an inspiration to us all and feel I have been very lucky to share this journey with you  

Lisa25 - Well I guess my job hunt is on hold at the moment   How are you? How is ward 5 ? 

Zulu - Bev how is being a mummy? I really hope I get the chance this time!! 

Whippet - Good Luck for your scan this week xxxx

Smeghead - How did your scan go?? You need to get your PMA out to play!!  

Weenster - I've not sure if they will give me an early scan I'm hoping they will tho cause don't know if I could go on for another 6 weeks of worrying about something being wrong.  Come off work early get signed off ou need all your energy for the otherside of this remember!! 

Mrs R - hope you are feeling better and thank you for your congratulations

Please all keep saying your prayers for me!! 

sarah xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Well evening girlies

Just a short one tonight, to say the day 6 scan didn't go well at all, only one folly to speak of, but they said keep doing the injections and have another scan on Wednesday (but not holding out much hope).  If it doesn't change it will be the end of the road for us.  I don't know what to think, I just keep telling myself there are worse things that could happen to us than having no children (isn't there!).  So sorry for the damp squib post but not feeling at all positive.

Love Lou x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

HIO ALL

Saze u should get a scan at 6 weks when they can detect a heart beat and then its viable in their termslindsay1 so to speak 

lindsay1


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats sarah hunny!!  

I will look in on you all now and again - I'm sad that I wont ever have our own child but am happy with our decision to move on from it all - we tried it didnt work but at least we tried  

Have put an offer in on a house we love - waiting to hear if its been accepted - wont know until tomorrow!!  

Good luck everyone and take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone!

thanks for the lovely welcomes

saze - my dh was the same am sure everything will be fine its so hard getting used to the good news after so much dissapointment.

kizzy -   good on you for being so strong. good luck with your new house and new future!

smeghead -   your scan shows better news on wed, i have spoken to a lot of girls who get a sudden surge in follies. thinking of you   

hi mrs r, lisa chip and everyone i have missed. hope you are all having a grat weekend x x x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just a quick one Smeghead - Protein protein protein and are you drinking lots of milk?? 

xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I was at my GP today for them to put my referral forward to obstetrics so my GP told me to phone ACU at Ninewells as well because after tx they normally want to see you even if you have fallen pg naturally and that was the case in August but the girl on the phone was a complete cow saying and what do you want me to do? I explained that my GP advised me to phone you as she said you would want to see me and without saying anything she put me on hold and then came back with a total rude voice saying right be here on the 20th at 12 I suppose we'll have to scan you. I know I shouldn't let it bother me but she has really upset me I've always found the staff so nice at ACU so I'm a bit taken back plus didn't recognise her voice so she is obviously new!! I explained I didn't want any special tx and didn't want to be taking up anyones time that was receiving tx I'm so embarrassed! 

sarah x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sarah dont dare let that crabbit cow steal your thunder, easier said than done I know. Important things to remember are:
You are pregnant
You are getting a sneak preview of your baby on the 20th which will reassure you a bit
You are pregnant
The rest of the staff as you say are all lovely and will be genuinely delighted for you
And did I mention that you are pregnant!  

Stay positive honey

love whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry girls that I haven't been on for a while, still living in sureal world and been away for a few days R n R.    

First of all to Sarah - wow you did it girl, all by yourself you did it (well not quite but you know what I mean).  I'm shocked that you received the treatment you did from Ninewell but you stick to your guns.  After what you've been through it's only right that they can reassure you early on.  Well done hun and try to stay calm.

Bev - wow, new mum and still able to post - I take my hat of to you.  Hope you're enjoying every moment of Cody just now.

My scan is tomorrow morning (7 1/2 weeks) and I'm completely bricking it at the moment.  I've been soooooo tired, a bit nauseaous but not sick and my boobs have been tender for the past 3-4 weeks.  Just want to see what's going on tomorrow.  Fingers crossed everything's OK.

Sorry for the short post.  Will be back on soon.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sarah, you have done nothing wrong and how ignorant of her, anyway you have your appointment, and thats whats important, I have also always found them to be really helpful at Ninewells, she must be new, best she learn quick that thats not the way to speak to us special ladies  

Lil, TOMORROW, hey you have all the signs, especially the tired part, I only really started to feel sick round abt 7 weeks, never got sick but felt it most of the day, just keep eating small amounts throughout the day it really helps, will be thinking of you tomorrow and holding thumbs and sending lots of            

Well health visitor was here today and Cody putting on weight, so must be doing the feeding thing right   

Hi to everyone else to,
Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lil -good luck tomorrow let us know everything is ok asap!! 

Bev That's good news that Cody is becoming a wee fatty    

I phoned the early pregnancy unit today and they are going to see me before the ACU as I explained that ACU weren't really wanting me using their facilities so they were very nice and explained to me that they will be wanting to do some more tests due to the fact I have had miscarriages in the past so I feel a bit more at ease tonight. 

sarah xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Just a quickie from me, just heading away from work!  

Really beginning to struggle at work now - got one more day to work this week and 3 next then it's 9 months off - yeehah!  For all you girlies that are behind me, I'd thouroughly recommend starting mat leave before 36 weeks!!!

Wee bubba is really growing now - s/he is all down the left hand side, so my bumps getting a wee bit lop sided - i say the other side's full of ice cream so that should be interesting once the bub comes out!!!  Got anotehr scan on Thursday to check the room that's left, hopefully there's enough for another few weeks and then maybe they'll make a decision about a section or not - eek!!!  Also started parenting classes last week - made me realise how little I know!!!  

Anyway, need to nip off for now - hope you're all well (and Saze don't listen to those receptionists - you enjoy being preggers and you'll get to see your wee bub soon!!!)

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi ladies I'm looking for some reassurance from you, I ended up at NHS 24 last night after passing SORRY TMI COMING UP Brown stringy mucuos discharge it wasn't alot but happened twice and was on the toilet paper when I wiped. I'm terrified I'm losing the baby again and all NHS 24 said was go home and rest?!! very reassuring NOTshe! EPU have said to phone them back if it happens again in 2 weeks I do have a pain in my left groin and on monday this was in my right Groin the midwife said that this is normal due to the stretching of my lower stomach but I'm terrified I am losing my baby again!!!! Has anyone else experienced this I've looked it up on the net and ppl keep saying cause it's brown that's a good thing??

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I had a wee bit of brown discharge, but could not find anything, I have read so many times that brown discharge is really not serious, and even the nurses at Ninewells said that as long as its not fresh blood its pretty normal.  I know its hard not to worry, but just keep positive you so deserve this BFP just have faith in your wee one there.    

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have had more again  i think I am losing my little one !


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thinking of you Sarah        . Really hope its ok, have you phoned ACU?

Bev, OMG i love your pic!!!  Happy tears!!!

Well nothing from me, just waiting on af, it was due yesterday 

How long did you girlies wait for af to arrive post tx? Last time it was on time

Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just back from EPU I saw my 4 mm bean and have a copy !!    They have taken blood to make sure my HCG levels are doubling I feel a bit better the midwife was lovely in the EPU she said the stringy brown mucous is totally normal and said that it is obviously making a proper home for itself. Oh I pray to god that my levels are ok    

sarah xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Just a small word from me, we have come to the end of our IVF road and have come to realise it will be just the 2 of us and pooch making 3.  It was not good news at scan today only one follie, and we have made the difficult and emotional decision to not continue to EC. 

I hope all you guys have happy 9 months and beyond.

Love Lou x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Smeghead - I hope you are ok     sorry to hear that and I'm thinking about you, this journey is so unfair   

sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,


   Lou my heart goes out to you this evening.  Such a difficult decision to make and then have to come to terms with. You and your DH are in my     
         

Sarah, hey glad that you had a scan, and that the Midwife was really nice to you, let us know how those bloods go, keep positive           

Lil any news      

Lv
Bev


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hello ladies

Sarah hold on tight there!

Long time no talk from me. Ive been trying to sell our business and ive had this one lady very keen but obviously a messer.. ive spent 6 emails a day for the last 2 weeks answering every annoying question and she gave an offer so low that iw as insulted and in tears. 

i todl her im not GIVING it away!

So im waiting to hear from her final offer today. im just P*ssed off i feel like ive wasted so much time. I am a bit down and just really sad keep crying all the time cant seem to stop poor DH doesnt know what to do!

I am glad to read so many positive stories on here.....

   To those that are going through tx... or about to start    

As for me im getting bigger.. people are rubbing my belly which seems weird to me lol


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sarah stay positive honey your little bean is just snuggling in for the long haul  

Zulu fab picture cant believe Cody is 3 weeks already  

Lou so sorry honey        

Junnie the heak od some people, stay strong. Glad bump getting bigger thats a good sign.

Weenster I agree about trying to make it till 36 weeks thats what I am trying to get to and am really starting to struggle

As for me had our growth scan and junior weighing in at 4lb 4oz so on target to be 8lb 4 at birth back to see consultant christmas eve.

lobe to all

whippet x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Its it ok to join you?

I used to post on this site a while ago on the IUI thread and then went into "I'm taking time for myself" when all the IUI's didn't work and we were waiting on IVF treatment starting.

Well that time has come and we (DH and I) have just had our 1st scan and bloods today... everything ok and to start injections (Gonal F) tonight...eek!

I might have loads of questions over the next few weeks and who better to talk to than you guys   

Good Luck and   to everyone!
Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hi just to let you all know my blood results have double so all is looking good I'm back on the 25th for another scan

Welcome Sweetpea it's not normally this quiet on this board where is everyone?? 

xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome sweatpea the girls are all fab here.

Saze good news on bloods stay positive honey.

Going to try sneak a wee hald hour before starting dinner really shattered today, dont know if anaemia worse or just that am getting bigger!

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sarah brilliant news     

Whippet, I remember feeling really tired from abt 32 weeks and sleep and rest is the best thing.

Welcome Sweetpea 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Not been on for while.  Hope everyone is fine.

Bev - Cody is absolutely gorgeous.  Give her a cuddle from me.

Sarah - thats fab news.  How you feeling?

Welcome sweetpea - ask away with your questions - girls here are brilliant.

Junny- what kind of business are you selling?

Lou - am thinking of you hon.

Mrs R - how was the break away hun (I'm sure I read that you were away somewhere??  I cant get my computer to go back so can only read the last page of posts).

Hi - Weenster/Lil/Chelle/Kizzy (sorry anyone I've missed!)

I've got my appointment with the consultant on Thursday - to see about all the miss's that I've had.  Been reading a lot about Heparin and baby asprin that you can take early on in pregnancy.  See what he says.  I'm going back to ninewells on Saturday to get my drugs to start about FET.  We're not going to start until after the New Year but I phoned and asked Anne if any chance I could pick them up as me and friend were going to hit Primark while we are up there!!

I've met 6 girls on FF from around my area so we are meeting up on 4th December and no doubt sort the world out.  I realise that everyone on this board is a good way away from us down here, but you are more than welcome.

Anyway hope everyone is fine and have a good weekend.

Speak soon  Love axxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

aikybeats - I'm feeling alot better and more positive, I was talking to the midwife for a long time about the misses I have had too and they have put me on the 5mg folic acid protocol because they did tests in Tayside that suggested that ppl that have lots of misses tend to not produce alot of natural folic acid not allowing the brain and spinal cord to develop so mention this too.  

xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi guys.   I'm sorry it's taken me so long to post but this has been one Hell of a rollercoaster week.   Tuesday's scan didn't go well.   The bean was there but unfortunately no heartbeat.   They very gently told us that they would have expected to see a heartbeat at that stage but it may be that the bean was just lying the wrong way round.   I wasn't convinced and we were devastated to say the least.   I had a tiny 'spot' of fresh blood on Monday evening which started the whole worry thing off, but they didn't seem too concerned about that at the clinic when I told them.   They took bloods to check HCG levels and I had to go back yesterday for more bloods.

I've continued to have the odd spot of blood since Monday.  When I got there yesterday they decided to scan me as well as take bloods.   She kept the screen away from me and all I could read was the expression on her face.   When she broke out into a huge smile and told me there was a heartbeat I just burst into tears.   Everything is in the right place, heartbeat is strong and hormone levels are good.   There is a tiny pocket of fluid present but they're not unduly concerned about that or the spotting.   I'm officially 8 weeks and 2 days with a due date at the end of June next year.

Thank you to each and every one of you for all your support over the last 12 months, I really couldn't have done it without you.

Sarah, you seem to have had as bad a week as I have but well done you on keeping it together and congratulations on your scan.   How far on are you?

Zulu, Cody is gorgeous.   Treasure every minute you have with her.

Aiky - Good luck with your appointment this week.   I hope you get some good feedback.

Whippet - you take it easy hun and steady on with the icecream  - you don't want bubs coming out like Mr Whippy.

Junnie - stay calm hun and don't let this woman stress you out, she's not worth it.

Lou - my thoughts are with you.   Decisions like yours are not easy but it's what makes you stronger in the end.   Good luck with everything hun.

Sweat Pea - hello and welcome.   Hope the injections are going OK.

Lisa - my first AF after IVF was always a bit late.   Hang in there.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hi everyone,

sorry that i'm never around much now but i do read everyones posts and try and kep up.

Lil-  been looking out for your post about scan and i am so glad to see that you saw the heartbeat this week.  sounds like this week was v difficult but all has turned out well.        

Zulu- hows things?  lovely picture, are you getting much sleep?

Weenster- sounds like everything is going well, not long now.

Sarah- glad to see your happy news and glad to hear you are feeling more relaxed

Aiky- Good luck for your meeting with the consultant.  I had miscarriage with my first FET which was done on a natural cycle then my next cycle was done on drugs, don't know if this was what helped but with the drug cycle you take progestrone for 12 weeks and some people think this helps with miscarriages.  I can't remember if you have had tx with natural fet or not so forgive me if you have been on drug controllled FET.

Mrs R- how are you?

Anyway need to go as not dressed yet.  Best wishes to all the scottish girls

Red


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lil so very pleased to read your post 8 weeks down only 32 to go   well done.You are quite safe with me and icecream I never eat the stuff however satsumas are a different story altogether  .

Zulu thanks for the advice looks like I will need to try and slow up a bit then just feel there is so much still to do it may be bit easier when I finish work. How is Cody doing?

Weenster how are you? You are on the homeward straight now honey  


Red nice to hear from you again.

whippet x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Oh Gosh Lil what terrifying and great news all at once. 

I am selling my B&B... and it seems sold... YAY.. so now its just getting the money packing and moving! i hate HATE moving!

but..... i hope everyone else is well!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

LIL - I started to cry as I read your post   it brought back terrible memories and know exactly what you would have been going through this week.  I'm not sure how far on I am as they think /I have ovulated later so they can't tell me until I go back in a couple of weeks for another scan. I'm still terrified something is going to go wrong. 

sarah x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Sarah, you've got to hang in there hun.  These beans are gonna test us all the way.  Like you I'm scared almost every minute of the day right now, but I just keep thinking about that heartbeat and I smile again.        

Lil xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

lil - I know but I'm still getting the brown blood and black mucuos! It's not loads but it's still there  

sarah x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Thank you all so much for the lovely welcome!

Injections so far are going well, was nervous with the first one as it was a different injector pen than the one I used during IUI but it turns out a lot easier!

I have a scan on Friday to see how my follies are reacting, then again on Monday where hopefully we will find out that they are big enough to go in for EC.

Can only hope!!!

Hope you are all well  
Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Lil brilliant news, I have been checking in everyday, and was worried as you were so quite, but it was worth the wait.  It brought back so many memories of the day I saw Cody's heart beat, and wow, its a moment to remember forever.  The worrying does not end and to be honest I probably only stopped worrying after the 20 week scan, but then not until she was born did I truly beleive that she was there.  Keep with the PMA.

Sarah, you too just keep with the PMA.

Whippet, do take it easy as much as you can, I was the same so much to do but felt so tired, do a litte every day and dont try and do all on your *to do list* In one day, rest rest rest, coz your gonna need your strength in the first couple of weeks    

Sweetpea, well done on getting that injection done, wishing you lots of luck for your scans,

Junnie, glad you got the sale done 

Red, sleep whats that, no only joking, getting some, not 8 hours but Cody is really good at night so fingers crossed it stays this way, still cant beleive she is here.

Gotta go,
lV
BEV


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I cant stop getting upset about baby p whenever I see or hear news - how can there be such monsters in the world? And how are they allowed to have babies when me and DH cant - world is   up     

Hopefully our house is going up for sale tues, offer accepted on new one - a few things bothering us about it but going back for another look tomorrow - its an old sandstone house and we think the gutters and chimney need fixed but not sure how much it will be. Gutters may just need replaced and chimney only needs a bit of pointing.

Hope you are all well


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Kizzy,

I feel the same abt Baby P, its just shocking and I still cant beleive how this happened.  There are so many deserving people out there like yourself that would be brilliant parents, the world can be so cruel at times.  At least he is in a better and kinder place now, just hope those three get punished properly.

Sandstone house would be my dream house, hope your home gets sold quick quick.
Nice to hear from you too 

Lv
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey girls, 

Just caught up on all that's been happening - there's been a lot!!!

Lil, am so happy for you - I had the wait with my first pregnancy, but unfortunately didn't get the result you got.  It's such an emotional time, but as soon as you see that wee heartbeat flickering you know it's all worth while!!!  You're past the worst now - sit back and enjoy the next few months!!  

Sweet Pea, I know the injections are really dauntintg!  I'm terrified of needles and the only way I got through them was to have a bar of chocolate at the end of the couch while dh jabbed me.  In the end I felt like he was using me as a dart board so ended up doing them myself - he was obsessed with the wee bit of liquid that was left in the needle and started shaking it while it was in me - owch!!!  

Sarah, try keeping your chin up - you've not had any bad news, so concentrate on the positives.  Your wee one will be a strong one, and if your levels are doubling that's a good sign!!!  Keeping everything crossed for you!  

Hi Junnie and Whippet, how you girls coping??  Taking it easy I hope!

I was away for a scan last week, baby is now 5 lbs 8 so if I go full term should be around 8 lbs 2 - scary eh??  I see my consultant next week for the big decision on the way that junior will enter the world, it's quite scary to think if it is a section it will be about 3 weeks!  Got most of my Xmas shopping out the way anyway just in case!!!  Finish work on Friday and to be honest I can't come quickly enough!!!  I'm really struggling to get out my bed and into work in the morning now - how will I ever cope with night feeds

Anyway, off for the mo - hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya

I dont post much these days sorry.

Saze just want to send you tons of        hope your scan goes well honey and keep your chin up.

Lil congrats to you, also sending you tons of      .

Zulu congrats on the birth of cody what a lovely name hope you are enjoying motherhood.

Kizzy how are you  

Sending everyone   I do think of you all and do come on and read just brain ends up   then I forget.

Katrina


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is fine.  Just nipped on at work.

Quick update from me.  – had appointment with consultant yesterday – talked a lot about my miss’s and basically putting it down to “bad luck”.  There is no connection with my miss’s and Findlay having “Potters Syndrome” so that eased my brain a little bit.  Got lots of blood tests for blood clotting etc and when I get pregnant again I have to take junior asprin. – so will need to see if that helps.

Going to Dundee tomorrow (shopping at Primark) but going to collect my drugs to start Fet No 3.  Going to start again after the New Year.

Anyway hope everyone has a good weekend,.  Speak soon.

Love axxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing.

Aiky - glad you got something out of your appt and are feeling more positive again.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you again for your FET in the New Year.    

Katrina - good to hear from you again.  Don't apologise for not posting (I've not been too good at it myself recently, but like you I keep reading).  You've got much more important things to focus your attention on right now, just enjoy it.  

Weenster - glad your scan went well last went well.  It's reassuring too.  Hope you don't have to wait too long on your decision for Junior's entrance into the world.  Enjoy your last day at work (and do as little as you can).  

Bev - how's you and Cody?  

Sarah - hope you're hanging in there hun.  I know just how hellish this is for you just now.  Sending you lots of        

I'm still spotting on and off and last night had some stained pinkish/brown mucous (scared me to death I'll tell you) so I'm even more paranoid than ever.  DH says Junior's just testing us just now but I'm so scared something more sinister is going to happen.  Still waiting on my antenatal appt for a scan.  Waiting, waiting, waiting - that's all I seem to do right now.

Lil xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hey just a quick up date I had a scan today all is very well here one baby with a strong heart beat I am just over 6 weeks and so happy. 

Lil - I am getting the same I know you are ahead of me but midwife said to me that this was normal as long as not bright red blood and even if I do as long it's not alot and having to use a pad!! 

Aiky - talk to your doc about going on 5mg Folic acid the midwife put me on this 2 weeks ago and thinks that has been why I have had alot of misses that I had a very low folic acid level in my system! 

sarah x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

a wee dance for saze that is great news honey, just take it easy no hoovering or lifting anything that includes a finger    I am so happy for you that the scan went well.

Lil you too honey just rest up feet up as much a possible and try and relax easier said than done I know, I was still using peesticks at 12 weeks and knicker watching    then you just worry all the way through then the last weeks you start knicker watching again for the plug   

Have a nice weekend everyone

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah I'm so pleased your scan went well.  It's just the best feeling in the world when you see that heartbeat.  Like you I'm using a pad just now (for monitoring as much as anything else).  Still getting pink staining but the local early pregnancy unit aren't unduly worried and have advised that lots of women have a variety of spotting/bleeding throughout and as long as it's not continual bleeding accompanied by any major pain I should try not to worry too much.    Easier said than done as you well know.    

Katrina - I've been ordered to the couch (just nipped on here while DH is at work) and not to move which is kinda difficult when your hungry.  I didn't realise how bad the knicker watch got - will it never end?

Thanks Red too - have PMd you.

Lil xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you ladies,  I have now relaxed, blood pressure has come down and now spotting has stopped!!!!! 

lil - if you aren't happy withthe spotting over the weekend phone nhs 24 and get scanned for peace of mind! 

sarah xx

PS. Lisa25 not see or heard from you in ages are you ok?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry not been around much - still thinking of you all, find it a bit hard sometimes - most of you have been lucky enuff to have treatment work eventually whereas I still feel a failure that after 7 goes we just werent lucky   
Its not that I'm not happy for you all I just get a bit down about it all, but what can you do eh?  

Trying to just think of getting new house, ours is up for sale now but no viewings yet.

take care all


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy - If you are feeling like that have you not thought about adoption or fostering? I'm sorry you are feeling down 

sarah x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

too much waiting for adoption - and no guarantee at the end, always wanted my own anyways, they are a lot of positives in just being me and dh though.

just feel like I dont belong here now - no baby stuff or treatment to talk about, and it just reminds me I wont be a mum

sorry for being down


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

awwwwwwwww       kizzy that's for you!! 

xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy honey sending you     .

Saze how you feelin now still on  

Katrina


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kat - I am but I'm still very paranoid and thinking it's too good to be true! I'm back to work on Wednesday so looking forward to that for a change! Can't wait to get another scan 2 weeks tomorrow! 

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, I was down south last week so this is 1st chance I've had to get on to check on you all! we were down in Birmingham, Norwich& York visiting family & doing some sightseeing. Nice wee break away 

how are you all? sounds like its all been happening while I was away, I'll do some personals in a minute....

well its no natural bfp for me this month, no surprise there, AF arrived bang on time on fri there  Feeling rotten with it too, I'm actually typing from bed just now  evil endo is to blame!!!
while I was away I finally received copied of my notes from the ACS unit at GRI.....having them here has got us thinking about our 1 shot at private at GCRM. Still not decided when but def in 2009! scared!!!! 
I've also got my urology appointment, its tomorrow at the RAH in paisley so hopefully theyll be able to shed some light on these recurring urine infections, just hoping its not a repeat of last years probs with my ureter & kidney .

sarah - what a stressful time hunni but its sounding like all is progressing well now!! Chuffed for you!

kizzy - sorry you're feeling so low, its such a hard thing to decide & if coming on here is too difficult then I totally understand but you know we're all here for you. good luck with the house selling xxxx

lil - oh god lil what a worrying time you've had, sorry I've been awol. You ok? I'm sure that little beanie is just keeping you on your toes!!   any news of when your next scan will be? 

katrina - how are you & little Logan getting on? you settled into some kind of routine?try & put on a pic

aiky - you're sounding more upbeat after your appt! Good on you!! wishing you lots of luck for your FET in Jan. How did the shopping spree go?

weenster - is that you on mat leave now? realx mrs & make the most of the next few weeks with some 'you' time. What day you seeing your consultant this week?

bev - cody is a wee cutie!!! luv the pic!!! how you settling into motherhood? she sounds like a little darling!!! must be thrilled to finally have her in the world, give her a hug from me

sweet pea - hiya, nice to 'meet' you!!  how you getting on? any idea on EC yet? good luck

junnie - sounds like your bump is growing nicely! Is little Joshua bhaving in there? did the sale of the b&b go through ok?

Red - I'm doing ok thanks, hows you hunni?

lisa - what stage you at hunni? were you waiting on your AF? hope you're ok

lou - I'm so sorry things haven't worked out, my heart goes out to you  try & stay strong 

whippet - how you doing luv? hows the icrcream munching? what kind you eating? I'm a big haagen daaz girl!!!!

I know I've prob missed someone so apologies in advance! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry not been a good poster of late 

Mrs R,   for af, mine was a week late this month, got my follow up (about time) next Wed, going on my own, a bit scared about that, so will see what they say again, going to ask for a few more tests to be done. We are thinking of GCRM if the next tx fails, prob ES with them, their stats are really good, and have a good rep.

Sarah, have fun back at work, i just finished nights this am, they were quiet well for my ward anyway!!  Have yuo found out what you are working over xmas, im on  at xmas, but in total only working 4 days over xmas and ny!! Happy with that

Kizzy,   to you, we are all here if you need to speak. Recently i have been looking into adoption more and more, i had always said that i would love to adopted even when i was younger, as my mum was adopted. 

Hello to everyone else, how is everyone?

Not been up to much here, looking at a holiday for next year, got it down to 4 places!! Getting there. Also ttc naturally, so popped up a ticker to keep an eye on my cycle 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

lisa25 - I've got good off duty but it's a bit bitty on the monday before christmas I'm on one night then off until boxing day night then on nights over that weekend then off mon tues and on right through new year but not drinking so don't mind as can still go out as I've got an early onto a late! take care 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats good off duty!!

Im on xmas eve (e), xmas ay (l) then boxing day (e) then off until the mon back for 1 day then off the rest of the week as going away  Ill have your drinks 

Lisa xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girlies!

I can only apologise that I cannot post any personals to you all as I feel that I still dont really know any of you well enough yet, but I am reading the posts trying to catch up.

One thing I do want to do is send this massive   to Kizzy, awh hun I really wish life was not so cruel!  I'm thinking of you loads x

So for now I can only wish all you girls well and hope you are all good!

A little update for you (and Mrs R- Hi!) scans went well the past couple of days and EC is scheduled for tomorrow...eek!

Lets hope that it continues to go well  

Speak soon, take care!
Luv lots Sweetpea xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sweatpea - Good luck for tomorrow send you lots of          for lots of nice juicy eggs!! Let us know how you got on once you are feeling up to it! 

sarahx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea good luck for EC honey      I have spoken to you a few times think we were on the IUI board together.

Mrs R I will try and get a pic on for you, need to get DH to do it I am not good with things like that  

Katrina


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R its satsumas I am munching dont like ice cream but satsumas by the bag full   Sorry to hear about AF stay positive your time will come and good luck at urology  

Sweetpea loads of luck for ec  

Saze your doing well not long till next scan glad the spotting has stopped honey  

Kizzy       

As for me doing well waiting on result of blood test to see if anaemia any better have to say dont thnink so but at midwife tom orrow so will see.  ONly remainder of this week and next to go before finish work cant wait really tired now.

whippet x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry it's been so long since my last post, I really don't now where my time is going now I'm off on maternity leave.

Kizzy,     for you!  Life can be so unfair - you were there for a lot of us girlies through our treatment, always knowing what to say and do when things got difficult, and I wish there was something I could say or do to help you now.  It's a brave decision to make that you're moving on with your life, it must be hard to accept that you'll never have the one thing that you want (and probably before you started on this journey expected to get with no problems), but I admire you for that.  If being on here makes you worse, we wouldn't mind if you took a break, but I'm sure me and all the other girls would miss you loads!  

Lil and Saze, 2 wee miracles!!!  Sending you both    that the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly!

Sweetpea, good luck with the ec, let us know how it goes!  

Mrs R, great to hear from you again!  Deffo sounds like you're keeping yourself busy, eh??  I've only heard good things about GCRM - might be worth looking into?

 to everyone else! 

Well, as for me, I finally met my consultant yesterday, so that's a bonus!  Seems she wants me to try labour naturally - there's a 50/50 chance I might be able to deliver - and if nothing's happening after 4-5 hours, they'll c-section me.  So, I feel like I'm no further forward!!!  Don't know why but I was a bit disappointed when i came out.  All through the pregnancy everyone has assumed I'd be an automatic section, so I was half planning on junior being here in a couple of weeks.  Now potentially it could be January.  I tell you, this family planning was not great - due date is 21st, to go back to see the consultant on 24th for membrane sweep if nothing has happened (can you imagine - this could be a Christmas Day baby!!!) and if still nothing I would be due to be induced on New Years Eve!!!  Still, trying everything to make sure I go into labour naturally (and preferably early or on time!!)  Does anyone have any great tips??

Anyway, need to go for now - Jeremy Kyle's just about to start!!!

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning all.

Just checking in and updating.

Kizzy - how you going hun.  It's a tough decision you've made and it's an even tougher time you're going through.  I really don't have any miracle words of wisdom that would help you but we'd miss you on the board if you weren't here.  Sending you lots of        

Weenster - glad you've met your Consultant and she's come to a decision (not that it's one that's going to help you plan your Christmas out).  As for tips on going into labour I can only offer the old standards - walking, curries and some careful  .  Best of luck and enjoy your mat leave while you can.    

Sweatpea - hope you're doing OK after EC.  Let us know how you're doing when your ready.    

As for me I got my clinic appt yesterday.  Baby is now 10 weeks, in the right place, is the right size and even managed a wee wriggle for us.  We're very reassured with all this even though I'm still spotting a bit.  The Doc and Midwife aren't too concerned and have said I can get back to normal duties (in other words get off the cough and move about a bit).  Next appt in Jan.

Lots of love

Lil xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey all- Well my internet is about to be shut off.. we sold the B&B and are moving to the next village... Ive had such a hectic month i dunno what to do..

other then being 6 months preggo and so sore in 3 weeks ive mananged to :

Sell the business
pack
Move (moving all this week not so easy with el bumpo)
My grandma in canada (oma) has shattered her hip and not looking well had surgery however long recovery time and she doesnt quite get it.. shes lost a lot of blood and i just dont know shes had cancer a few times and her bones are weak from radiation.

My sister and her son are sick (hes 3) and she stopped breathing turned blue Monday night... Shes a single mom sooo as  you can imagine not a good thing... My nephew managed to talk to my dad and telll him Mommy is sick come over. However both just have a really bad chest infection!

My Dh's kids are being bratty saying how they are depressed because of the new baby on the way they are thinking money wont get spent on them... All this because i said Xmas was tight this year (mainly cause the whole COUNTRY is tight) had nothing to do with new baby really.. (its due in march??!?!)

So with all this stress i feel like im going to explode but im trying to keep it under control. 

I hope eveyrone else is keeping sane and healthy in this bleck winterish season


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey girls!

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes for our EC yesterday!

It went well until I was sick after and had to be admitted to the ward.  The nurses said it was due to being the last one in and fasted the longest, but I'm also not good with any anaesthetic. 

So they told us yesterday we had 14 eggs, phoned today and got told 3 of them were immature, which took it down to 11 and only 4 of them had fertilised.

I'm dissappointed that its only 4 but have to stay positive and think that it only takes 1  

Go back in tomorrow for ET so can only hope it goes well and those wee embies stick  

Katrina - Hi, yes we were on the IUI board together and was please to here about Logan  

Hope the rest of you lovelies are well   to everyone

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Lil- so glad meeting with consultant went well.

Weenster-  I had a long labour sat-tues then a section and it was horrendous.  I was so exhausted when i had the section i kept falling asleep.  it made things really hard when i got home as i was still exhausted and had no chance to catch up sleep.  my advice is if it looks like you will need a section then don't wait too long.  its really hard though as i kept thinking only a little bit longer and baby will be here but it didn't work that way.

whippet - enjoy your mat leave 

sweetpea     for transfer

sorry but need to go as baby getting sick of the computer. a big   to everyone else especially mrs R.

Red


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Sweetpea - don't be disappointed, 4 embies is fine.  It's all about quality, not quantity.  Good luck with transfer today.  You'll be PUPO before you know.  Remember we're all here for your 2 week wait whenever you need us.        

Junnie - you have been busy.  I'm sorry your stepkids are giving you a hard time (is that not what they're supposed to do).  Christmas is a stressful time of year.  I'm sure they're happy about the baby and at the moment just can't quite see the bigger picture.  Hope your family get well soon.    

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, just checking in to see how you lovely ladies are doing? 
Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?
I've got a weekend of wine, food, football & shopping......perfecto!!!! 
Had my urology appointment but not really any further forward cos they're sending me for a kidney ultrasound....need to wait for that now 

Some news for you all.....hot off the press.....we've booked our initial consultation appointment with Marco Gaudoin at GCRM, off to see him on 20th Dec, so much I want to ask etc & now we've got our nhs notes & 2failed ICSI's behind us I'm eager to get lots off my mind with regards to next tx!
Not sure when we'll start our 'last' TX but prob by spring 2009.....eeek at the cost & double eeek at the thought of it failing. Girls I'm really crapping it as this will be our 1 & only private attempt!!!!I'm scared!!!

lil - delighted to read that all is well with bubba!! Can you not milk the 'rest & relaxation' thing for a bit longer??   Seriously though, dont you be doing too much! Thats good they dont want to see you til Jan.

sweetpea - hope your ET went well today & you've now got some embies snuggling in for the longhaul!!! Give us an update when you can, have a nice relaxing weekend!!

Junnie - wow so much going on!!! Hope things settle down soon & the stepkids behave bit better. Lots of love for all your family, hope they're all on the mend soon!

weenster - could be a very eventful festive season in your house!!! Xmas pressies wont be all thats getting delivered!  I'm sure all the anxiety & uncertainty about jnr is arriving will all be worthwhile when you have him/her in your arms!!! Now Mrs, Jeremy Kyle......that'll eat away at your brain cells!!! 

whippet - not long now til you can watch Jermey Kyle too!  How did your appointment go with midwife? Satsuma munching....well at least its healthy!!

hope all you other lovely ladies are well & have a nice weekend planned
chat soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweetpea 4 fighting your corner is a good result honey try to stay positive   

Mrs R as you know MArco I am sure you will know their stats at GCRM which are fab so fingers crossed for you honey you so deserve it. Midwife appointment didnt go that well, all fine with baby but I got a row for having glucose and protein in my urine. I tried to say it was only a trace of glucose and that I would get a fasting glucose done this morning before work by my hubby (yip he a nurse too) but she felt the need to patronise me first by saying "you see a trace of glucose means something completely different to a midwife than a district nurse ie. me".  Anyway I was well behaved and didnt argue cause I knew she had no option but to agree the suggestion I made to check blood this morning was the only option available to her   So to go back again next week but hope to have my result a bit quicker  

whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies sorry I've not posted this week I'm back at work and struggling to stay awake past 8 o'clock! My sickness is bad but sounds mad was enjoying having these symptoms then I suddenly thought I wonder if it is the high dose of folic acid cause read it can make you feel sick!    I'm still paniking thinking there won't be a heart beat at my next scan which is a week on Tuesday! 

I am keeping up with everyones posts !!!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks you all so much for your support!

ET went well, they put 2 back in but the other 2 were not good enough for freezing, so we are rooting for my 2 wee best embies!

I'm due back in for blood / outcome test on the 11th but as my DH cant be there for that (work reasons) we are going to do a home test before.

So the question is when should we test?

We were thinking next Sunday which will be 13 days after HCG, or should it be 2 weeks after ET

Jeez I'm so confused, can you help??


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168093.0

Huge Congrats Lisa!!!! 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sad post from me -   I cant stop thinking that I should have been pregnant this christmas but I'm not cos my bfp turned to a bfn, and I dont know why - I just dont see the point in christmas I hate it.  

I am not going to post here for awhile, dont want to bring people down with my bad thoughts  

We havent had one viewing for our house yet - I know its a bad time of the year but I thought at least I had our new house to look forward to but that will all fall thru if we dont sell ours by mid Feb, nothing seems to go right  

good luck to you all and thanks for listening, I might be back at some point when I feel like I can cope better


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Kizzy......((((((HUGS))))))    take as much time as you need hunni but remember we're all here to listen when you feel like it

sweet pea - well done with ET, here's hoping 1 or both stick around now  Not sure what to recommend for you for testing but I think it takes about 10-12dys after HCG to get it out your system. I've never got to the end of my 2ww without AF starting so have never tested early. I'd leave it for as long as possible but obviously test a bit earlier if DH is about, wishing you tons of luck hunni  

sarah - that morning sickness is a good sign luv that all the hormones are raging!!! Try & not stress, I'm sure all will be 'A ok' when you have your scan next week, I'll be thinking of you. In the meantime dont work too hard 

whippet - its Marco & GCRM's reputation & stats that are giving me a bit of hope. If my only private choice were GRI I dont think I'd bother. Feel I need to have at least tried GCRM or else I'd only ever be wondering 'what if'.......here's hoping Marco can help us achieve our dream!! How did you get on with your fasting blood the other day? When you back at midwife? hope it was better results for you this time but I'm glad all is well with bubs xx

Lil - how you doing ma dear? hope you're feeling good. Do anything nice at the weekend? 

Well girls I've got my urinary tract ultrasound tomorrow, appointment arrived on Friday afternoon so I'm off to the RAH tomorrow morning. Need to drink 2 pints of fluid prior to the ultrasound....& then not use the loo....I'll be bursting!!! Just praying there's no endo cysts 
not much else to report from me

luv n hugs everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, good luck tomo!!!   at having to drink 2L and not pee!!! I couldnt manage that one!!

Kizzy, will pm you hun 

On nights just now, last night tonight, loving the snow!! Taking the pooch out later in it

A bit nervous about my review appt tomo, going on my own as dh is at a course omo and cant get away 

Lisa xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 


Its really quiet on here just now 

Well i had my follow up appt, went really well, the cons said still an excellent chance icsi will work, she is confident i wil walk out of the clinic preg , next cycle, they are doing straight icsi no ivf,  i will be having 2 embies put back and they have agreed to give me enough prog to last until test date. I have to still take folic acid as i can still fall naturally albeit slim. Next tx will be around Aug.

So looking forward to just enjoying ourselves, will be booking a holiday for the summer soon, really fancy Cape Verde Islands 

Mrs R, how did you get on at the hosp?

Sarah, how are you? 

Bev, how are you and Cody?

Hello to everyone today, im away to brave the town for xmas shopping!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

lisa25 Hey I'm not so good today I've been bleeding and have cramps I'm praying it's not over but I'm losing hope! I phoned EPU but they have told me they will just see me on Tuesday as planned as they said so insensitively that it didn't sound good and that I would know either way by then!! It was very fresh looking this morning but now it's turned mucky !! I'm so sad!! 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, have you tried A&E? If not what about the clinic? Would they not do a scan for you? 

Are you off work today?

Really hope everything is ok       

Lisa xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Well im all moved but BT messed up my internet so i dont get it until the 9th in the meantime im on crappy dialup.. it takes sooo long for a page to load!!

Saze-you need  to get yourself to A&E or the ante natal clinic at your hospital rather then your tx clinic. Worrying from today until tuesday is not going to help. I know it deosnt help much but my momma had her AF during both me and my sisters pg. FULL on AF as well!

Lisa- Great news about the tx! fingers toes crossed for you. I find it re-assuring when the clinic is so postive!

Mrs R- How did your appt go? 

Kizzy- my thoughts are with you  this time of year also messes with your head I know you will feel better soon! and we are here for the bad posts and good posts 

To everyone else a BIG hello.... the more i type the more i risk loosing it with dialup Sigh Bring on Dec 9th!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Soz not been on for a while - I have been reading your posts though.

Mrs R - How did Hospital go?

Saze - Praying everything is okay with you hun.

Hi everyone else - am just going out to get the last of my xmas pressies.  Got girls night out tonight so looking forward to that.

Not long till I start again!!  3rd FET time lucky?

Have a great weekend - will come on next week with bigger post.

Love axxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone just to let you know my WEE MAN didnt want to stay in my tummy!!! i had a baby boy on the 27th nov at 6.50pm!! i had a emergency c section as my plecenter bleed and well i was in trouble!! it happened very quick!! anyway hes in icu at mo and he weighs 3 pound 2 now was 2 pound 10 so hes doing well. hes feeding on my milk and im trying to breast feed him but hes not sure as yet!! I have called him Aiden Joe Kyle.

lots of love,

Lisa and Aiden


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lisa what a fright you must have got but it sounds like Aiden is doing well. Will keep thinking of you both.

love whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Lisa, congratulations on your wee man, great that he is putting on weight, and am sure he will continue to do so, lovely name to.  You take good care of yourself and your little one.  Will say special prayers for you both tonight.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.
Lv
Bev


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Ahh thanks i just wish i could take him home!! and yeh what a bloody fright!!! i had that plecentre thingy which made me lose about 4 pints of blood! i was sooo scared thought id lost him.. but i think he couldnt wait to meet me!!! 
hope every1 is doing ok...

love lisa and Aiden.xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Lisa... CONGRATS on the wee man! 

Im so glad your both doing well look forward to reading more stories about him


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies after an awful weekend of crying and worrying that I had m/c'd on Friday I had a scan today and my little baby is cosied up nice and tight and there is absolutely nothing to worry about I am over 9 weeks according to the sizes! She said that everything is going to be A ok!!! So happy ! 

Lisag - OMG!! and CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sarah, Im so glad that you have had a scan and saw your wee one and have some reassurance, try and take it easy and keep the faith.

Lisa, hope Aiden is doing well.

Hiya everyone else.

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry I've not been on lately but I've been away for a few days.

Lisa - what a terrible fright you've had.  Aiden's obviously a little fighter and was just in too much of a hurry to meet his mummy.  I'm so relieved he's doing well.  You take care of yourself now and you'll be fighting fit for when he gets home (which I hope is real soon). 

Sarah - I'm so happy for you hun.  You've had a rotten time over the last few weeks with worry.  The worry never goes away, believe me, but scans in between are very reassuring.  I don't get my next one until January (about 16 weeks) so fingers crossed til then.

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya everyone, sorry I've not been on for a week, dont know where the time gets to 
Been busy with xmas shopping, tutoring & some family things so its all been go!!!
Had hosp last wed & unfortunately things with my kidney aren't good, its showing signs of back pressure again which indicates some kind of obstruction, prob due to my endometriosis  I'm now waiting to have a CT scan with dye injection so they can see how things are flowing (or not!) through my urinary tract! Flaming endo has so much to answer for!!!! 
I'm on CD20 just now so between kidney pain & ovulation pain the last few dys I've been driving myself insane!!!
How's everyones Crimbo prep going? I'm kinda half organised 

Lil - how've you been doing my lovely? Is the bump evident yet? Hope youre feeling well & managing to stay awake!

Bev - luv the wee pic of Cody, how you both getting on?

sarah - what an awful time you've been having, you must have felt dreadful but Im so glad its all good with bubba!!! Hope the scan has put your mind at ease xx

Lisa '95- wow that was a nice surprise to read that little Aid en is now in the world!!! Congratulations!!!!! Bet you were terrified with all that went on, typical man eh being so impatient, lol. Glad he's doing well & I'm sure he'll come on leaps & bounds. Lots of luv to you both xxxx

Aiky - how did the girlie night out go? hope you're not still recovering!  Is that your xmas shopping all done now? Well done for being so organised!! When do you start your FET?

junnie - hope you're all settled into the new house & you've now got your broadband!!! Hows the bump?

lisa - glad your follow up went well & they're positive about next TX when it WILL work!!! Just think you can have 8mths or so of fun trying au naturale & you jst never know   Def get a holiday booked up, need something to look forward to, Cape Verde Islands sound amazing!!!! How did your xmas shopping trip go?

kizzy - been thinking of you hunni 

hope everyone is doing good & looking forward to santa!!
Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Sarah- Glad things went well... and im so glad there is nothing to worry about.. Now just breathe!

Mrs R- I envy you Xmas shopping already done!! When do they plan to do your dye thing?

Lil- I hope your feeling good!

I hope everyone else is doing well!!! 

I finally have my broadband... and speaking of broad i feel like a beached whale! So tired and huge! Tomorrow is my birthday and im not really doing anything because i just dont feel like it this year lol kinda sad but im just blah! Saturday is DH's xmas party and im going as the DD GREAT! So i get to sit around watching other people drink and then drive them home. PLUS DH doesnt realize how hard it is to find something to wear when your a whale.

well thats about it... heading into town i guess to get some stuff done 

love to all xoxo


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Junnie......glad your broadband is connected!!! Its so much quicker isnt it!
Happy Birthday for tomorrow, hope you get spoiled!!!!! 
You're not a whale.....you're blooming with new life!!! 
My xmas shopping is only half done, but I kinda know what I need etc for the other half so not stressing too much.
Not sure when my CT scan is, waiting on appointment coming through, I'm stalking the postie jst now cos I'm desperate to get it seen to, all he seems to bring me is Xmas cards though.....I want a hosp letter!!! 

Have fun in town
Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey where are you all? Hope you're all ok 

Have I missed a Scottish Girls winter trip to Lapland or something?    

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## nandp (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Guys

I am having icsi at Ninewells and am due in for egg collection tomorrow and as a big needle/hospital phobic I am scared stiffxx

At Ninewells they give you 2 choices for collection either a self administered painkiller so you are awake during collection or a sedative which they say is lighter than a GA and you are semi conscious but not really aware of whats going on.  Having never had an op before this bit is stressing me out a bit , which one did you guys choose to have at Ninewells.

Thanks a lot

Nicxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi ladies I'm so sorry I'm a rubbish scottish girl at the moment the nausea and fatigue is taking over my life!!!!! 

MRS R That is such a good idea for next year we can all head to lapland!!! If you phone your hospital switch board and ask to talk to the hospitals general office they have comp they can look up your appointment on! How is everything else with you?

Nic - Welcome to the scottish board!!! TAKE THE SEDATIVE!!!!! I'm a Ninewells girls and also tell them you are needle phobic and ask them if they can get the local anaesthetic cream before they put your Venflon in! You will be fine and good luck!!!!! 

Junnie - How has all your moving and birthday gone?

Bev - How are you and baby?

Lisa25 - heehee I've seen you loads recently but you are always with lots of ladies so I don't want to disturb you, how are you? Have you had your Christmas night out yet?

lil - Where were you away to?

Aikybeats - Hello how are you? When do you start your 3rd FET? 

Whippet - not heard from you in a while how is everything going?

sarah xx


----------



## nandp (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Thanks for your post it made me laugh TAKE THE SEDATIVE in big lettersxx

I see that you have a baby on board - congrats and best of luck

thanks again

Nicxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nic - I say that cause I took it and was completely pain free and then my friend took the PCA and you can't just keep pressing it you can only do it every 6 mins or something and she said she felt uncomfortable and not relaxed! Good luck   

sarah x


----------



## nandp (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks I think its just the thought of being put to sleep that is freaking me out a bit.  Are you fully slepping or are you semi consious if you have the sedativexxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nic you are just sedated you aren't fully asleep but you don't remember a thing! it's very safe!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Im a ninewells girl i took the sedative.. you dont want to be stressed at all.. and being awake will make you tense and stressed IMO.. the sedative is very safe.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Sarah sorry not been around much only just finished work on saturday. Anyway thats me now on 3 weeks holiday before maternity leave starts so should have bit more time on my hands.Getting lots of movement so thats reassuring although baby not dropped yet and midwife says might not until I go into labour since its a second baby! Keeping ok lots of Braxton Hicks and tons of heart burn so sleep is a thing of the past but I am sure its just natures way of preparing you for the sleepless nights when junior arrives. Also getting nervous about labout but not much I can do about that one will just have to ride the storm as it were. Hope to get a sweep done on christmas eve estimate baby will be 8ib at 40 weeks so would be 7 on christmas eve (every little helps ha). How you coping?

whippet x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry for not posting recently, i read the thread all the time 

Whippet, how are you? Enjoy your holiday!!!! What you going to do on it?

Sarah, how are you? Did you get out the lift the other week? We are habing the xmas noght out on Sat juts booked an area in Braes, really looking forward to it, should be good!! Have you had yours?

Nic, welcome to the thread!! Good luck for ec today, i took the pump both times and it was ok, last ec was difficult though and really pianful, only because my right ovary was really high up and they had to press on my stomach to reach it , the first ec was fine though!! 

Mrs R, hope you get the ct through soon!!!      , how are you?

Hello to everyone!!! How is everyone? 

Well im on night shift tonight and tomo , i hate nights!!! Also got to take the pooch to the vet today for her boosters, then got the dentist!! Oh my day is filled with fun , also got to do the food shopping went yesterday omg!! it was awful!! so busy , is there something i dont know, are all shops closing forever!!!!! 

Well af should be here tomo, been spotting bright red for a few days now , think the meds have mucked up my cycle this month

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya everyone, I've had a nice weekend, feeling all Xmassy now cos we've got our tree etc up!!
I love this time of year!!Got my xmas dinner menu all planned out now as well. If only I could get a wee deal on 2mobiles for my mum & my FIL then I'd pretty much be sorted!!  
We were at the football on sat and then it was home for a chinese (spare ribs & chicken chow mein, yummy!!) plus the Xfactor!!! Alexandra was brill on the night but still wanted JLS to win . 
Yesterday was xmas deccie mania DH put the lights on tree outside but 1st gave it a 'haircut' with a pair of garden shears & a kitchen knife!  Poor thing  Actually looks nice despite its violation   
I'm feeling ok kidney & endo wise at the moment but awaiting the onslaught of AF any day now......least it'll be gone for santa coming 

lisa25 - I'm doing good thanks, looking forward to Xmas, almost love Xmas as much as my holidays  Boooo to nightshift, can you skive on it or are you busy busy busy? Good luck at the vet & the dentist, what a fun day indeed, still beats my day of washing & ironing though! Hope your AF shows up so you know whats what xx

whippet - hope you can squeeze in as much rest & relaxation as poss before Jnr arrives. It'll not be long now. Take care xx

junnie - how was your b'day?

lil - where are you hiding luv? hope you're keeping well 

Nic - welcome & good luck for today, hope it all goes well & you get a good batch of eggies! I've had the sedation both times & its great, feels like you've drank 1L of voddie  let us know how EC goes xx

sarah - hope the sickness & fatigue stops soon, good healthy raging hormones eh! I'm gonna ring up the hosp today & see if they can shed any light. I'll keep you all posted!

hello to everyone else 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Soz not been on for a while but I have been keeping up with you all.  Cant believe we are nearly at xmas - another year flew by!!!

Am just waiting for AF to arrive any day (on day 35) now by usually come around day 37 - then once we have not fell "au natural" will be starting tablets to bring on bleed to start again!!

Hope everyone is well.  Am all sorted for xmas so thats one thing out of the way eh.  

Will do personals another night.

Just want to wish everyone a very merry xmas and love and best wishes for the new year.  May it bring us everything we want.

Love axxxx


----------



## nandp (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your messages.  EC was okay took your advice Sarah and Junnie and had the sedation was totally fine, I am such a big wimp   Got 12 eggs which was good as I had a lot of follicles so they thought I might get loads of eggs and not be able to put them back due to OHSS.

Got call this morning to say 8 have fertilised so ET tomorrowxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nic - Well done you!!!!!!! That's brilliant so that is at least another 2 FET's out of this tx if required so that is brilliant news!!!!!!!!!! Good luck for tomorrow!! What a good new year you will have! 

sarah x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Are you all set for xmas?

I am – great!!

Well, my periods started yesterday, so phoned Ninewells and have to start downregging today.!!  Its came around quick again.

Got my first baseline scan on 7th January .

Incase I don’t get back on again, hope you all have a wonderful xmas and that Santi is very good to you.


Speak soon.

Axxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya folks, just quick update from me as I'm in agony with this nasty AF 

Got my CT scan date.....its 31st Dec so hopefully I'll find out soon after whats what with this kidney!

Yesterday we had our initial consultation with Marco Gaudoin at GCRM, went really well & the guy is a gem! He's proposing that because of my endo I should go on prostap for 3mths before our TX to totally suppress the endo. So I'm thinking it'll prob be April time when we get going with the icsi.
Its good that at GCRM I'll be using different drugs, diff embryo grading system & all in just a different approach & clinic etc.....really hoping GCRM can help us fulfill our dream  !

Aiky - I am pretty much all organised for Xmas, just a couple of bits of food stuff to pick up & some pressies to wrap but thats it! Well done you for being so organised!! So you're back on the road again eh......this has got to be your turn, you so deserve it!!!! New Year, New Cycle, New luck!!!!!
Tons of good luck, positivity & prayers coming your way!!! xxxx

Nic - I'm hoping that your ET went well & you're now trying to relax during this 2ww, good luck babes!! When's yor OTD? Did you get any frosties?

sarah - how you been feeling?

whippet - you enjoying some 'you' time?

lisa - did your AF show up? mine is being particularly evil today!!! You having to work thru Xmas etc?

Junnie - hows things with you?

Lil - just PM'd you......(BIG HUGS)

well everyone, I'd like to wish you all a very merry xmas & I hope that 2009 is a very good year for us all

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi girls, hope u are all ok, I'm still fed up and still sad about all my bfn's esp. ivf ones - those were our babies and they all died. All I can be is fur babies mum.
So sick of xmas and all associated with it ie ppl with kids, sick of ppl asking me if we have kids, sick of feeling like a complete failure, sick of pretending I'm ok when I'm not. 

Glad I'm working on christmas day ( night shift ) cos i just want it to feel like a normal day.



sorry I not in a better place yet, shouldnt post til I am.  

( and someone has changed my bubbles to 7778 - not that 7777 was any good for me anyways, it gave me the luck of a bfp then took it away - why      )


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

Just keeping on the thread, am reading and trying to keep up.

Kizzy big                    
to you.

Hope everyone is doing well, will get back posting as soon as my Mom goes back home, she leaves the beginning of Jan.

Merry Christmas to you all and I really hope that 2009 brings us loads and loads of BFPs.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

hi everyone.. .

Sorry for the lack of personals. I am havinga  hectic time.. DH's parents are trying to scam us for money because we sold the business...and we had borrowed some initially and i paid them back but they want more and interest. its so stressful caused my BP to go up and im onbed rest

So once these next hectic days are done i shall beback!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a quick post

Hope everyone has a fab xmas and an even better new year!!!! 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Merry xmas everyone.  Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow and Santi is good to you all..

Speak soon.

Love axxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope santa is good to you all. Merry Christmas to all

whippet x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone... and happy new year finished wrapping everything lol Dh is such a snoop!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello I hope you have all had a nice christmas it's gone in so quick as usual and i am back to work tonight on nights for 3 nights and then in over new year booooooo. I have my scan on Tuesday so looking forward to that! xxx

sarah xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone......belated crimbo wishes!!!! 
hope you all had a good one! 
I've been having lots of festive fun & prob too much boozing! Got totally spoiled rotten at Xmas but I ain't complaining 
Off for my CT scan on Wed so hopefully it'll shed some light on this left kidney 

Well folks I'd like to wish you all the best for 2009.......heres hoping all our dreams come true


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Did we all survive the xmas festive season?  

Mrs R - good luck for Wednesday.

Its really frosty here today - just in house playing the wii.

Had a fab xmas - was quiet though but good.

Downregging is going fine.  Cant believe I've got my 1st baseline scan next wednesday - has gone very quickly.

Have a brilliant New Year and speak to you in 2009.

Take care.  Love axxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

happy new year to all x

  hope we all get what we wish for in 2009 


  xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Happy New year ladies! I hope 2009 brings us health, success, and prosperity!

Had a pretty boring NYE DH went to the pub with his mates and me and the cats sat at home ate party food and went to bed watching a film!

Hope everyone had a safe [email protected]!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's hoping for health, happiness, BFP's & babies in 2009!

Hope you're all having a great start to the new year, my CT scan went fine - lovely big bruise from the cannula but hey ho.I've to ring consultants secretary on Tues for next steps so fingers crossed!!

Off out into Glasgow for dinner & drinks tonight with DH & our friends

Its Football tomorrow & then Sunday I'm meeting up with the girls for some festive cocktails 

Aiky - good luck for your scan hunni, its all happening so quickly!!

Junnie - its gonna be a great year for you when Jnr arrives!

Lil - hope everything with you is going well

well I hope all you other lovely ladies are having a great start to 2009

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

has anyone had the test on your tubes i have an appointment on the 29th jan and i am scared !!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Scotlass I had it its not sore just a bit undignified but to be honest most stuff on this journey is but its all worth it honest  

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls and Happy New Year to you all

I hope Santa was good to you all and you had great time over the Festive.

Sorry I've not been on for such a long time but recent weeks have not been wonderful.  Have been bleeding on and off since week 8 and each episode has been a little worse than the one before.  However I've had numerous scans and they continue to reveal an olympic gymnast in the making (DH doesn't understand how I can't feel anything yet but it's still a little early).  Been getting to know the staff at the local EPAS Unit and they've been wonderful.  Anyway I've been rather neurotic and paranoid about every twinge, etc.  Got a full 16 week scan to look forward to this week so hopefully that will put my mind at rest a bit more.  Other than that I've been feeling well apart from a dreadful cold for 2 weeks, but I think almost everyone in the country has had that.

Mrs R - glad to hear the scan went OK (never pleasant at the best of times).  Hope Tues brings some good news for you with the results.  Hope the hangover wasn't too bad over New Year.  My sum total of alcohol to date has been Baileys Profiteroles on Christmas Day (how boring am I).  Hope you had a few for me over the Festive.  

Whippet - OMG not long now hun.  How you feeling?  Hope all is well.    

Scotlass - Whippet's right, tube test not a problem just the usual fresh air fortnight draft blowing in your nether regions.  

Junnie - hope you're keeping well too.    Hope you and the kitties (and Jnr) enjoyed the film!  

Aiky - good luck with the scan hun.  Got everything crossed for you this time.    

Sarah - how are you and the bump doing?  How was the scan?    

Zulu - how was Cody's first Christmas?  

Hello to Lisa, Kizzy, Weenster, Nic and everyone else.

Lots of  
Lil xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

How is everyone? Soz not been on for while.

Its freezing here today.

Had my baseline scan yesterday (got it day earlier because I was over at hospital seeing the dentist so they fitted me in – saves two trips).  Anyway, my lining on one scan was 4.9mm and on another it was 6mm.  Also have about 8 follicles in each ovary about 8.3mm each.  When I phoned Dundee they said that I am not down enough and that they want me to go up to Dundee this Saturday.  Have to keep injecting until then.  If by luck I am under 5mm then will be able to start stimming.  If not, will have to take provera to bring on another bleed and start down regging all again!!!  Keep everything xd that I will be able to start stimming and not back to square 1.  Have had to go back to square 1 once before and don’t want to be doing it again!!  Not hopeful though with my luck of things.  Also got my blood clotting results back – I have to start taking 75mg of asprin when I get a positive result.

Anyway enough about me – hope everyone else is fine.

Junnie – how many weeks now?

Sarah – How did your scan go hunny?

Mrs R – how did it go yesterday to find out the next steps?

Lil – Good luck for your 16 week scan – it will put your mind at ease – we do nothing but worry don’t we!

Zulu – hows you and Cody getting on?

Whippet – hows you?

Hi Scotlass, Kizzy, Weenster, Lisa (and anyone I’ve missed out).

Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me, I've not had time to catch up with all the news yet but thought I'd fill you in on mine!!

Well, I've been awol for some time, but that's because I've been giving birth to a beautiful baby boy Adam.  Ok, so I've not actually been giving birth for the last 4 weeks, but the saga's been going on for that long!!!

Anyway, will start at the beginning ....... My waters broke on 9th Dec, 2 weeks early and after a relitavely easy labour Adam was born at 14.15 on 10th.  However, that's when things started going a bit wrong  ..........  Basically the consultants couldn't deliver my placenta, sounds strange to me but it seems they couldn't find 2/3 of it!!!  The theatre started getting a bit frantic, with at one point 4 consultants having a go (all I can say is imagine when you see a vet delivering a calf - glove up to elbow - need I say more!!!)  but that damn placenta was determined it was staying put!!!  So, spent the next 2 weeks in hospital with various people debating what to do (seemingly it's VERY rare, and none of the consultants at Crosshouse have ever come across it, although there was an article on t'internet about someone who it had happened to in America)  They decided they would treat me like an ectopic pregnancy, so was given an injection to try to cut off the blood flow to the placenta, and finally made it home with my wee man on 23rd Dec (after mch begging and tears about wanting to be home for Christmas).  Since then I'm still not feeling too great, and am back at the hospital every week for scans and blood tests to make sure the placenta is not growing and that I've not got any infections.  So far so good, but think it's going to be a slow process!  Some folk will do anything to stay pregnant, eh

Anyway, it all pales into insignificance when I look at my little bundle of joy.  I know some of you are having a hard time at the moment, but as soon as you hold your baby in your arms (and I know all of you eventually will!!) it is so worth while.  I still feel myself filling up sometimes when I look at him!

Will catch up properly later - am off for another cuddle at the mo. 

Hope all is well with you!

Weenster x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Weenster what a time you've had.   I'm so pleased Adam has arrived safe and sound and my thoughts are with you for a continued safe recuperation.    We do put ourselves through the mill at times but as long as you have your wonderful bundle of joy to remind you that it's all worth it, the bad stuff will eventually be swallowed up by the good.   Enjoy your new family life and every cuddle that brings.

Lil xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Weenster- Congrats on the wee one.. Im sorry you had such a rough time   

Lil- I hope your well 
Aiky- My fingers are crossed for you lots of PMA your way  
Mrs R- How is all going any further news??
Sarah- And how are you any updates since the scan?
Zulu, Whippet, Scotlass, Kizzy, Lisa......Anyone ive missed how is 2009 treating you all so far?

As for me im winding down I am sooooo tired and cant seem to sleep at night. I am uncomfy! So I sleep during the day which seems to work for me however DH's family seem to think i should be up doing stuff all day  yeah.. ok!

lol 

So im just grabbing wee naps when i can and getting things ready for the arrival of JD! Roll on March!!!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS WEENSTER ON THE BIRTH OF BABY ADAM.  Sorry you've had a hard time of it though.

love axxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just quick update from me. Went up to Dundee on Saturday and am down regged enough, so start stimming today.  Back up 21st.

Hope you are all well.  speak soon.

Love axxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

YAY Stimming is fun!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya everyone 

sorry I've not been about of late but this kidney malarkey has been driving me insane 
Last Wed night & Thursday was a nightmare , the pain in my back at kidney area was horrendous. Eventually at 8am on thurs after about 2hrs sleep I relented & went up to the A&E at RAH in paisley. They checked me over, blood tests, urine tests, sent me for another ultrasound & Xray and they finally managed to get results of my CT scan from hogmanay. 
To cut long story short.....left kidney isn't draining properley, no evidence of any endometrioma cysts causing the prob so they're putting it down to endometriosis in general. I've been on Painkiller's & anti-inflamms since then. I'm now hanging about waiting on urology consultant deciding next steps but its looking like Prostap injections will be the answer.....talk about 2birds with 1 stone, it'll help 'shrink' any endo and ease the kidney pressure while its recommened by Marco at GCRM that i'm on Prostap for at least 3mths prior to ICSI, so as soon as I get the green light from consultant I'll be getting jabbed with prostap!! 
Never a dull moment with me! 
On a cheerier note....  my dad got great news last week.....he's responding really well to his cancer treatment, his PSA levels dropped from 864 down to 120 odds  so he's doing really well! Nice to have good news for a change! His next check up is in 6mths.

How are you all? I've missed you! 

aiky - great news that you're stimming!  hope the jabs are going well so far! Here's to some lovely juicy follies when you go back on 21st  

junnie - the weeks are flying by for you now hunni, not long at all til JD is here & you can get a big cuddle from him  Get in as much sleep & rest as you can now regardless of time of day!

weenster - Congratulations!! what lovely news about Adam's arrival & what a great name! Sorry about all the placenta carryon, hope you're doing ok. You'll need to put on a pic of your special little bundle. Hope you're enjoying being a mummy & are lapping up all those cuddles 

lil - hows things pet? what day have you got your scan? Good luck for it!    I hope it really does put your mind at ease so you can enjoy your pregnancy. Looking forward to hearing all about it xxxx

scotlass - you'll be fine with your tube check, its not any worse than having a smear & on this IF journey you'll soon get used to having folk noseying about your lady garden  Good luck for the 29th 

sarah - how are you luv? You've not been on for ages, hope you are well!

Zulu - how was the festivities with little Cody? Bet it was a whole different Xmas & new year for you but you loved every minute eh!

Lisa - its all quiet on the western front from you too ma dear, you ok? whats happening? 

kizzy - been thinking of you pet, hope you're doing ok & are keeping that chin up  &  

whippet - naything to report luv?  

well catch up again soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry i have not been posting on here  been reading it everyday.

Weenster, huge congrats on bubs!!!!!   How are you?

Mrs R, i hope they get you sorted out, sounds really sore  when is your urology appt? Im doing ok thank you, still ttc naturally not getting any where fast. We are just thinking of a holiday just not, i really fancy Cape Verde Islands, they are gorg!! Think just now its a better deal going all inc. ALso started a diet, really need to lose weight  going to the gym tonight.

Aiky, fab news on the stimms!!! How you feeling? Good luck      

Kizzy, how are you hun? Thinking of you

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok!! 

Im off today, starting to get the cold  also af due today 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey lisa 
good luck on the au natural front, thats been 6mths since my BFN with ICSI and no joy naturally either, gets hard to keep plodding on doesnt it at times!

I'm hoping all this kidney stuff is sorted soon cos its now holding up me starting TX.....I want on the prostap asap. Dont think I'm getting a urolgy appointment, just a letter detailing next steps. I'm half thinking about booking GP appointment to have the prostap as I'm 99% sure thats what urologist is going to say so I'm wasting time hanging around waiting on a letter, need 3mths of prostap so TX isnt going to be til April so the longer I wait to start prostap the further away the TX is


A holiday sounds wonderful.....Cape Verde Islands.....WOW!!!!! That would be amazing!!!! Get it booked! We're hoping to get booked up as well in the next day or two for a wee canaries break in March just before ICSI no.3, I'll keep you posted!

Hope your cold doesn't materialise & even better if that nasty unwanted visitor stays away too 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Mrs R!

Could you not see your gp and see what they think, then you could get the prostap while you are there? its not long until you are planning on starting!!     

We are not starting until Aug/Sep i think, seems like ages away, in a way im glad of the break so we can just enjoy ourselves, but on the other hand i want to start now, i know deep down im not ready to go again just now though. 

ohh Canaries sound fab, i love going on holiday!!!   Can i come  

Lisa xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Y'all

Sorry not been on for a couple of days but I do check every day.  Back at work full time now and it's pandemonium as usual.  Getting home at night, having dinning then collapsingin bed before 10pm.  What a party pooper!  Had scan on Fri.  Sonographer was a Locum and hadn't a clue, didn't look at my notes and didn't listen to a word I was saying.  However bubs is still there, growing away.  I've expanded somewhat over the last week (and my boobs hurt like hell again - gone up 2 sizes - you can imagine the smile on DH's face when he sees them now).  Still having intermittent bleeding which is a worry and makes me neurotic.  Had cardiology appt last week which wasn't straightforward and I won't go into all the details.  The upshot is that I've to have some more investigations and weekly BP checks.  Other than that I feel fine and BP still sitting around 110/70.  Next scan is 20 weeks at beginning of February with the Consultant.

Mrs R - what a crap time you're having hun.  I'm sorry you're having such a lot of pain and I hope they get you started on good old Prostap as soon as possible.  So pleased to hear about your Dad.  That's great news and a huge relief for you and the family.  Hope you get your hols books this week.  I'd love to have a break in the sun but I'm just not confident enough at the moment to travel abroad so may have to miss out this year.  DH says he's buying a caravan for our hols for the next couple of years! Yikes!

Lisa - glad to hear you're OK too.  Never been to Cape Verde Islands - where are they?  Hope the cold has disappeared.

Hi to everyone else.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

Just to say that Im still around reading when I can, am not totally up todate, but am reading when i get a chance.   Think of all of u often  

gotta go,
lv
bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Hiya everyone 

Hope you're all good 

I'm going on Prostap as of Monday.......woo hooo! 
Appointment booked for my jab on monday afternoon, by my calculations, all going well, I reckon I'll be stimming around mid april time 
This TX had better goddamn work!!!   

Also some other news.....booked a few dys away down to London, home for a day & then we're flying out to Tenerife for a week  Roll on March the 19th!!!!!!

Zulu - hope you & little Cody are doing good 

lil - hey you be careful hunni that you're not working too hard! You & Jnr are no.1 priority!!!! Big Boobs (  o    ) (    o    ) ........welcome to my world & I aint preggers!!!! Size 10 with bloomin' 34 G's   I'm sure your DH is one very happy man 
Glad you're scan went well even if the sonographer was a numpty 
what happened at the cardiology appt? You ok?  

lisa - any holiday news from you yet? I could try sneaking you in my case but I fear I may need the whole 20kg for all my shoes & clothes   Summer will be here before you know it, time will fly in til you're starting especially if you have a wee holibag beforehand 

Hows everyone else? where you all hiding?

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, 

Good to hear from you Bev!!!!  How are you?

Lil, ouch!!! i have big (.)(.) too, they get really sore at af time  Cape Verde Islands are off the coast of North Africa, so lovely and hot , its lovely, you should google it 

Mrs R, you can come with me, if i come with you !!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

helllloooo everyone! 

What a crazy time. Ive started my ante natal classes and all is well. I feel so HUGE it seems like a lot of effort to get around places lol 

this weather doesnt help.. warm cold warm cold.. i have to watch i dont slip out the door so i waddle very carefully!!! the baby is moving all the time now my skin looks like something out of aliens because you can see fingers toes etc moving around. One of the local kids asked me what was inside!!

Lisa-holiday sounds great if only i could fit into a swimsuit lol and shave my legs lol

Lil- Glad your getting seen to and all is growing well! yeah im still not use to the extra Boobage! 

Mrs R- GREAT news about the Prostap and tx in april its happening So fast time is going by like no tomorrow!and tenerife sounds GREAT! again lol id love to come once i can shave my legs lol

Zulu - nice to hear from you  

Hellloooo to everyone else


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

i had a normal af i cant believe it i am so happy 

xxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Woot Scotlass!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R - thats good - wont be long now. Fab news about your holidays as well.  I would love to book but with my DP working in the building trade, not that good down here at the minute.  This week alone they have closed a Volswagon garge, a window company, slumberdown and obviously Woolies!!

Hi everyone else.  Just typing in the BB break - whose out tonight?  I think it will be Tina??

Have been feeling a bit down today - de ken how - just probably the pills I think!!!!!  Not long till Wednesday now, hope I'm up enough.

Has anyone heard from Sarah  she hasnt been on for ages.

Have a good weekend and speak soon.

Take care. Love axxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year ( I know very late but i have had the flu and a horrendous ear infection)  I know I don't post here very often now but I do log on and read once a week and I think about you all and hope that there are lots of   on this thread in 2009.

Lil- sorry to hear little one is giving you stress, I think she/he knows how precious she/he is and is making the most of the attention  

Weenster- congratulations on the safe arrival of Adam.

MrsR-  A holiday, that sounds great.  I love the feeling you get when you feel the sun on your skin 

Sorry but no more time for personals as meant to be cleaning the house while DP is out with bubs.

Best wishes

red


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

I've not been on for a while as I wanted to wait till now......

Well it worked, We got a  

Wanted to wait until we had our 1st scan before posting, and everything was fine, baby is good size, with a fabulous little heartbeat!

We are so proud and quite overwhelmed!

We are now 9wks and 5days pregnant.

Can I please take this opportunity to thank everyone for all their support during our treatment, you have all been fab!

I also want to wish everyone the success we have had and for you all to stay positive and have faith...dreams do come true!

Take care and   to all
Sweetpea Xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sweetpea,


  A huge Congrats, well done and take good care of you precious cargo, its all so worth it.

Lil hope your doing okay,

Red, hiya,

Sorry girls my personals are c**p, typing with one hand, Cody asleep in my arms   

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, Sorry I've not been on I am just so tired,  my work aren't being very sympathetic with regards to how many shifts in a row I've been getting 9 and 10 in a row and my days off are spent sleeping my social life has come to a complete stand still.  I have a big belly already which is about the only sign I have of being pg so I hope everything is ok.  

Sweetpea Congratualtions   sorry what hospital were you at I can't remember! 

Bev how are you? hopefully you can give me some reassurance about still not feeling pg apart from being shattered and my belly growing lol 

Aikybeats - sorry I have been a crap poster recently I have been coming on but didn't have the motivation to post! Hope you are not feeling so down today! Let me know how you get on on Wednesday 

Lisa - do you have your hol booked? how's your ward mine is absolutely awful right now! The only thing keeping me going is that I have to take all my AL before I come off on matty leave so i will be able to come off in May! 

Mrs R - I am so thick I didn't know Endo can cause problems with your kidneys!!!!! you have been through so much recently I hope the prostap helps with everything   

Lil - how are you? I had intermittant bleeding all the way through my first 12 weeks and was just having an emotional nightmare! I am still getting some strange mucus and altho I have had my 12 week scan there was a huge muck up and I will be 18 weeks before I am seen properly for my booking in and get to meet my midwife!!  I had to change from my doctor that I had been with all my life because I was out with the health visitors area for after the birth!!! So I seemed to drop off the system until I had to do lots of phoning around!! what;s your due date?

Junnie - Not long now!!! I am going to aqua natal classes I love them!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry I don't mean to miss anyone out 

sarah xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello how are you all

Saze honnie, I didnt feel pregnant till the baby started to kick so I was still doing HPT till about 18 weeks    it was about 1 a week, and if I remember it was about 20/21 weeks can be upto 24 weeks before you feel it kick, hope this helps reassure you  

Zulu hows you and Cody doin, your time is just not your own now, as Logan is 5 months I do get 10 mins here and there he loves the tv  

Mrs R sorry you are goin through all this, just hope the prostap works and helps with your next tx, PMA its going to work

Lil sweetie sorry you are having bleeding the worry never stops does it   

Sweetpea,      what wonderfull news for you and dh congrats.

Aikybeats good luck honnie you deserve a BFP after everything you have been through    

Sorry if I have missed anyone   getting ready to go for a walk, need to shift this weight I put on over 4 stone wilst pregnant, I just lay down to my pregnancy as didnt want anything to happen   so weight watches and walking now, although weather has been rubbish.

Take care

Katrina


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you Kat I can't believe I missed you off my post I thought I was doing well   How are you and how is Logan? 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sweet pea, Huge congrats!!! Have a fab 9 months 

Sarah, work is ok, not too bad off sick today though, i am full of the cold and have no voice   i hate being off sick. Thats gret that you come off in May, its not long, have you approached them to say they are too long the days you are getting together? 

Hello to eveyone, hope you are all ok, im just having a pj day today, might play a bit more guitar hero, going to rest my voice too i think

Lisa xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah no worries hon, I dont post much now, but I do read and catch up.  Logan is doin great getting so big and abit wild    he has found his voice, but it knackers him out and he is asleep by 9pm though to 7.30-8 am with a dummy run usually once in the night, I have a wonderful wee boy.  What is your actual due date?

Lisa hope you feel better soon honey  

Kat


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - Yeh I have and they told me that I still have to fulfil my contract!!!!!! A load of bull they are not bein good at all

Kat - my due date is the 13th of July

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats not good sarah!! How long are you going to take off for maty leave? 

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

As long as I can afford to but don't plan on going back to my ward! Going to hunt like mad when I am off

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good, thats what i would do, im looking for a new job, have sent off one form, will have a nosey again see what else there is, juts nervous cos been used to the same place for so long

I really need to get in the shower, still in my jammines feeling rubbish 

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

AW I had to overcome that flu bug with olbas oil and paracetomol felt awful!!!!! 

x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Im just taking paracetamol, its my voice that got it for me i have none and when i do get a few words out i sound like a teenage boy 

When are oyu back at work?

Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm back to work on Friday for 7 days it's such a thought! 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

thats rubbish, im back on Sun 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Hope you are all fine. 

Nice to hear from you Sarah.

Just quickie from me - egg transfer is on Wednesday - here we go again!!!

Speak soon.

Love axxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - Do you remember when I found out I was pg I was put on the 5mg folic acid instead of the usual 400mcg this was because of the amount of m/c's I'd had previously and thought about you today when I was reading your history.  It obviously worked for me so I thought it might be worth you asking about it cause you are having the same problems as me you are getting your BFP's which is obviously a brilliant sign, I hope this is useful and not upsetting. Good luck 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Girls,

Codys asleep so Ive grabed the chance to post quick.

Sarah, hey the bigger the better I say, you will be fine, as long as that tummy grows 

Lisa hope you are feeling better too 

Aikey, hey ET Wednesday, Id look into what Sarah has suggested too, will be thinking of you, let us know how it goes.

Hope everyone is doing fine, Im good, setteling into this mother hood life, its so differant, but amazing at the same time, Cody slept in her room for the first time last night, and I did not sleep too well, miss my baby by my side, anyway Im sure it will get easier as the days go by.  Going to the Movies tonight with a friend, need to get out of the house, so DH is babysitting, looking forward to a change in routine, although will miss Celeb BB, have been enjoying it whilst feeding Cody  

Anyway take care ladies, again its all worth it in the end   

lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Thanks for passing this on.  Did you take anything else with 5mg of folic acid.  I am taking pregnacare at the moment but this does only have 400mcg folic acid in it.  Are you able to buy 5mg over the counter?  Who put you on a higher dose?  Was it dundee or your Doctor?

Sorry for all the questions, am just going to try anything.  I have also to take 75mg of junior asprin after ET.

Thanks hun.  axxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - no nothing else but 5mg folic acid and no you can't buy it over the counter it was the Early Pregnancy Unit that put me on that and said they had started it after a trial in america had a 100% success rate with ladies that had 3 or more miscarriages they think this is the main cause of reoccurent miscarriage is as some ladies just do not produce etc folic acid for the baby to develop properly causing a generic abormality.

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for that Sarah - have spoken to my consultant and they are going to prescribe me 5mg of folic acid.

any other tips that you done - greatly appreciated.

love axxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - I have my fingers crossed for you and everything else, I don't have anything else hun that is all that was suggested to me I really hope it works 

sarah xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I had the worst day yesterday !! i had such a sore stomach all day at work then a very upset tummy with me running to the loo every 2 mns so had the ring of fire but when I got home I was in alot of pain so I phoned NHS 24 to keep myself right and went up to be checked over by a doctor and he got a a doppler out and couldn't find the heart beat he was a foreign doctor and said to me you may be having a missed abortion!! Go home and rest phone your midwife in the morning!!!!!!!! I got home and DP went mad he phoned Maternity triage who said come up straight away they checked me over and managed to get the heart beat within 2 minutes of trying she was so nice to me!!! They did a full MOT and said that I had a stomach bug and because baby was getting bigger he or she was leaning on my bowels making it quite hard for wind   to pass through my intestines! They said never phone nhs 24 when it's pregnancy past 12 weeks I was just to phone them and that is what they are there for !! SO I have taken a couple of days off my work so I can keep my toilet seat warm  

Sarah xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah honey what a fright you must have had, and    to the Dr who told you you were having a missed abortion and to go home, how awful, just hope you are feelin abit better today    .  You just rest up and take as much time as you need from work, it'll still be there with or without you   you and bubs are far more important.

Katrina


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi girls

been awol for a wee while so thought it was time I done a quick post! 
I've had an AF from hell......possibly due to now being on Zoladex injection (was meant to be Prostap but Marco @ GCRM recommended Zoladex so it was changed).
I think the Zoladex is wrecking havoc with my body & hormones ......I'm on CD11 & still bleeding  Hopefully it'll all sort itself out in time!
Other than feeling miserbale with AF I've been quite busy as we've had relations staying.
Back to normality now & looking forward to my holi-bags in March! 

sarah - hope you're ok now hunni, what an a*se that doctor was!!  Dont you be rushing back to work, take it easy mrs! Endo is such a weird & horrid beast  It can literally spring up anywhere!  Hopefully the zoladex will work its magic! 

aiky - its so exciting that its all happening again for you! Here's hoping that folic acid does the trick!  All the best for wed babes 

zulu - luvly to hear from you, chuffed that you're liking the mummy job  Celeb BB was good, I'm missing it  How sad am I  What did you see at the cinema?

lisa - how you feeling pet? any hols booked yet? You need a wee boost!

katrina - how you doing luv? cant believe Logan is 5mths already, where does the time go!! Good luck with the weight loss, I really need to tone up b4 my hols but sitting on my backside infront of the laptop is far more appealing! 

sweetpea.....lovely news!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Hope you are keeping well 

junnie - babes you've not got too much longer left, all that waddling will be so worthwhile!! You made me laugh about not shaving your legs 

lil - you've been quiet luv, been thinking of you & hope you're doing ok 

red - nice of you to check in on us! Hope your PMA & good wishes rub off on us 

love to anyone else I've missed 
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Thought i'd reintroduce myself, I came on briefly a while ago and said hi but wasnt in the best frame of mind at the time having had my second m/c in 4 months. However I have been reading all your posts and it's nice to see people in the same area and attending the same hospitals for treatment. I am about to embark on some kind of tx in April at the GRI having had all the usual tests at our local hospital and being 'labeled' unexplained  

Thanks for listening.


sashabasha


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya girls,

Welcome back Sashabash     

Sarah what a idiot doctor to say that to you, glad that you got a full MOT in the end and that Babe's is fine.  When I turned 19 weeks   I invested in a doppler for myself, not expensive and well its the best thing I have ever bought, it gave me piece of mind and got to hear Little Cody's heartbeat when ever I wanted, let me know if you want more details

Hiya Mrs R, went to watch Slumdog Millionare, Fantastic Fantastic Fantastic.  Im also missing CBB, use to feed Cody her last feed watching it and she would fall asleep right after     

Anyway girls gotta go, 
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi Girls, 

Mrs R, i had zoladex last Feb, thats an evil drug , not fun at all, i hated the night sweats, although it done the trick af stopped although first af with it was heavy and longer  Not long until your hols, think we have decided on Egypt now, keep changing our minds but we are getting a good deal and its hot , cant wait to go!!!

Sashabasha, hey welcome, sorry to see you have ben through so much  

Sarah,   to the doc!! Remember you cant go back until 48hours after the last run to the loo  hope you feel better soon

Bev, good to hear form you, i went to see Frost/Nixon, it was fab really recommend it. How are you and Cody

Helloto everyone, had a half day at work today, so now home with feet up waiting on my lunch cooking 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sarah - what a terrible experience you had with the Dr .  Also when i was reading about your work it reminded me of my work when I was pregnant   Have you had your risk assessment yet?  I had to ask for mine even though legally they must carry out a RA for pregnant staff.  I had all my concerns written down at this and it was sent to my boss who then  had a more sympathetic approach.

Aiky-   for tomorrow.

Lisa- when are you off to Egypt?  The thought of having some sun is so tempting.  I keep watching wanted down under and feeling jealous of the weather.

Zulu- how are you getting on with Cody in the other room, we still have baby red in with us but she will be moving in the next month 

Sweetpea - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Hope you are keeping well 

MrsR - what a great message, with personnals for everyone.  I am so impressed.  Sorry to hear you have not been feeling to well with zoladex.  I am keeping everything crossed for your next tx and hhope that after it you won't have AF for at least 9 months 

Sashabasha - sorry to hear about your losses, it is a horrible thing to go through.       for your tx in April

Kat- Logan sounds like a star sleeping all that time, baby red is pretty good (7-5.30).  we took her swimming for the first time today, it was great.

Lil- How are things with you.

Anyway, better go as struggling to keep my eyes open.

take care

Red


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me, Adam's just fell asleep and I'm taking 5 mins out!!!

Soz I've not posted for a while, but I have been keeping up to date with you all every day or so - it's just difficult to type with a baby in your arms!!!  Adam's doing great, although he still can't understand the difference between night and day, so tends to cry solidly all night.  Believe me it does wear you down a bit!!!  Apart from that he's thriving!!!  I've still got my placenta and going to the hospital every week for scans and blood tests.  THat's getting wearing too, I just wish it would come away!!  Apart from that life is quiet!  

Will be on again soon to catch up on personals - I promise!!

Weenster x

PS, Sarah, have you not thought about complaining about that dr?  Even if he suspected a miscarriage, he could have been more tactful!!!      After everything you've been through so far I'm sure the rest of your pregnancy will be a breeze!


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hi everyone thanks for the warm welcome.

Hope you are all keeping well 

 sashabasha


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya everyone   

Been a busy girl the past few dys so 1st chance I've had to get on here.....where does the time get too?!  No rest for the wicked eh    

Well the good news is that my AF finally stopped on Tues night......The Zoladex seems not to bad apart from having a hangover kinda feeling in the mornings (without the fun of the night before!!) & being slightly insomniac!! No flushes or sweats as yet 
I so hope its all gonna be worthwhile!  
Cant wait for April to do this next ICSI.....I think.......sometimes I'm really excited about it & then others times it scares the sh*t outta me     
I suppose what will be will be eh!  

Roll on the weekend.....not planned much but hey its still the weekend! 

sashabasha - glad you've joined us, we may end up cycle buds as I'm prob having TX in April as well.

weenster - lovely to hear from you & get a wee update on little Adam.....typical boy eh causing trouble at night and making lots of noise  You wouldnt change it for the world though I bet!! Can they not do anything about the placenta? 

aiky - been thinking of you lots hunni, how did it go?hope you're resting up&taking things easy 

red - thanks for the good wishes luv!!! I hope you're right!! Good luck with moving your wee girl into her own room, I'm sure she'll be fine but you'll worry tons  maybe if she's in the other room you could try ignoring her at 5.30am   

lisa - you've been all around the world without leaving your house  Did you manage to get Egypt booked? I cant wait til I start counting the no. of sleeps til my holiday time, I'm like a big kid when it comes to my hols!  

zulu - I really fancy Slum Dog Millionaire, its my b'day on Feb 9th, DH has got day off so we're going on a Pizza & Cinema date  Glad little Cody is doing well  


sarah - how you doing now pet? 

lil - i hope you're ok hunni  &  

hope everyone else is doing good & is looking forward to the weekend

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry never got on till now.  

Mrs R - April will be here in no time - time just comes around so quickly now.  Got everything xd for you.

No personals for now - at work so need to sneek on.

egg transfer went fine.  Got a 8 cell and 7 cell put back.  On day 2!!!lol.  Test date Valentines day so it either going to be a nice day or a bad day!!!

Taking my extra folic acid and my asprin now so praying that this might work.

Have a nice weekend.  speeak soon.

Love axxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies....

Wow I have some reading to catch up on!!! I have been full of a cold (Thank you DH) and been trying to scramble around getting all last minute things done!

My mom is flying over from canada when the wee one gets here so on top of giving birth i have to worry about her 10point inspection of the house!! lol so ive been on my knees scrubbing for dear life (and my joints are now a lil achey) I need a maid... 

Aiky- Congrats on being PUPO!   Sticky thoughts for you my friend
Mrs R- April IS fast approaching honestly your going to be on that rollercoaster again before too long!! very excited for you!!
sasha- I hope you find the support here that I did its a wonderful place and good luck for tx in April Mrs R is a great cycle bud 
weenster-Glad Adam is doing well... Im nervous about having such an active boy.. He seems to move in my belly SOOO Much
Lisa-Hope all is well with you!!
Sarah im glad things are going well for you!

Ok thats it for the personals as i just sneezed all over my monitor and need to clean that up (I know TMI)

Hope everyone else is doing well and ill try to pop on here a wee bit more often


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Girls,

Aikey, sending you lots and lots of        

lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a while but things have been a bit hectic.  Had cardiology appt few weeks ago which wasn't as straightforward as hoped for.  The upshot is I'm having weekly BP checks (not that my BP has ever been a problem up to now).If it starts to go up I could have some problems, so the midwives are keeping a close eye on things and I've to have 6 week echoes too.  I feels fine apart from the tiredness and ligament twinges.  Bump is definitely sprouting just now (as are the boobs still).  Hardly any of my own clothes fit me anymore but I've had lots of donations from some good friends.  Haven't put on much weight thankfully.  Midwife says I can start some exercising again - walking/swimming.  Got 20 week scan this week and screening has been repeated due to the bleeding I had at New Year so still waiting on that.

Sarah - what a crap time hun.  I can't believe you've not seen your midwife yet, it would be so reassuring for you if you could get an earlier appt.  If you've any problems meantime I suggest you call your local Early Pregnancy Unit rather than A&E.  I had to do that a few times and they were fantastic and very reassuring.  They're the experts and on call 24/7, so use them if there are any problems.  My date is 25/06/08, just a few weeks before you.  When you finishing up - I've got 13 weeks and counting.

Mrs R - hope you're feeling a bit better.  Wish they could get your probs sorted - it must be so wearing.  April will be here before you know it and you can get started on your bit journey again.  You're right it's exciting but scary at the same time.

Hey Junnie - hope that cold's better.  I can sympathise - I had it for 4 weeks with only paracetamol, olbas oil and cough sweeties to help, what a pain in the a**e.  Don't be overdoing this and get DH to do all the donkey work.

Aiky - I've got everything crossed for you hun.  Keep popping the pills and taking it easy.

Zulu - glad to hear Cody's settling into her own room.  I can't believe how quickly she's growing.  Must be great to be getting out and about with your friends too.  DH must be doing a good job of the babysitting.

Weenster - have they given you any idea of how long you might be trailing back and forward to the hospital.  Will your placenta eventually come away on it's own or might they try to remove surgically.  What a pain in the butt it must be.  I really hope they get it sorted soon for you.  Sorry to hear Adam's so vocal at night.

Lisa - when's the hols hun?  DH is talking of getting a caravan for us for the next few years.  Told him to p**s off with that idea for now.

Sweetpea - congrats hun on your lovely news.  Keep us posted as to how you're getting on.

Sashabasha - hello and welcome once again.  As you know the girls here are fab support and will keep you right.

Hello to Katrina and Red.  Lovely to hear the little ones are growing well and keep you busy.

Lots of love to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls 
just wanted to say thank you very much for all your kinds words... trying to get to 'know' you all in order for me to send personals, i'll get there soon lol  

meanwhile.............. 

Mrs R, would nice to be cycle buddies though i suspect it will just be a consultation and my tx may be mid-end of year  

sarah so sorry to hear what you have gone through recently ...  doc.  

lil41 Glad to hear the docs are keeping a close eye on you and hope the scan goes well 

junnie sorry to hear you've been full of the cold, hope your feeling a bit better now ... lol @ the TMI quote lol

red, thanks for the positive energy, much appreciated. hope you are well 

lisa25 and zulu thanks also for the welcome and anyone i missed  (apologies)

hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just checking in to see how everyone is 

Hope you're all surviving the cold spell & the snow 

I've been busy with lunches, shopping, football etc etc & the week ahead is shaping up to be a busy one as well so hopefully if the weeks fly by like this it'll be April before I know it 

Feeling better this week on the Zoladex so long may it continue 

Aiky - well done with the ET....sounds like good quality embies hunni! Here's hoping valentines day bring the best news ever!!        

sashabasha - you'll soon get up to speed with everyone although it can be hard to keep track  whenever your TX is happening you'll get great support on here 

lil - so sorry you've not had the best of times of late. At least they're on top on things & are closely monitoring things for you luv. Best to be safe than sorry eh. Good luck with all the tests, screenings & especially the 20wk scan, good to see bubba again 

junnie - how you feeling with that cold? Thats nice your mum's coming over.....get her to be your maid especially if she's got very high standards   

sarah - hope you're doing ok pet 

luv n hugs to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone......where are you all hiding? 

how you all doing?

I'm jst plodding on & getting on not too bad with the zoladex, I've got my 2nd jab next Monday!
Had a busy few days as it was my b'day & my MIL's b'day so there's been lots of wining & dining  Need to get into detox mode very soon though!

Aiky - how you getting on luv? Thinking of you lots & hope you're coping ok on the 2ww  

lil - how did the scan go?

hope everyone else is doing ok & have survived this cold snowy spell

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all, 

It has been rather quiet in here lately.

I've had a bit of a bad week, my dad got taken into hospital but good news is hopefully he'll be home on fri & he's looking alot better.
A friend of mine has just gone through his 2nd ICSI, his partner started bleeding and her hcg levels fell to 50, now a week later they have went upto 619, she had 2 embies implanted, any of you heard of this happening   they are going to take more blood on friday, so hopefully it'll be higher again    
Also my best friends' mum gave me a prayer card for motherhood, I'm not big on religion but I have been saying the prayer every night   suppose it's worth a try 

Happy belated b'day Mrs R, hope you had a lovely time  how long do u take this zoladex ?   totally all new to me lol and then do you start a new cycle of tx ?

Hope everyone is ok and defrosting a little now   

luv sashabasha


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry not been on for ages


Mrs R – how you doing hun.?

Am nearly at the end of my 2WW now – nerves setting in nicely!lol.

Will come back on and catch up properly.  Finish work today until Wednesday with it being the school holidays – so looking forward to nice long lies.

Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone!!

What weather we are having! Its snowing very bad here and the roads are just blah! Meanwhile 15miles from us in the nearest town its beautiful and green very odd!


Aiky- glad you are doing ok... 2ww is the WORST but your almost there 

Mrs R- I hope your well!

Sasha- hope your dad is ok!

lil-anyword on the scan?
I am just about to set off for my Doctors appointment so I dont have time for proper catch up just wanted to say "hi" and im still alive!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

same here junnie did not make it to work cause no buses turned up


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Junnie

What town are you talking about?  Cause in Berwick it is nearly 6 inches, we can't get in or out of the farm and the A1 is shocking.

Chris


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Ohhh really this morning Berwick wasnt too bad! 

The other week when we got the snow that hasnt left us lol it was greenin berwick and we were snowed in no electricity!


Weve had 7-8inches since 9am this morning and its just started up again!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

We are the same here, approx 6/7 inches, can't get in or out of the farm at the moment.  DH has been on A1 helping to pull wagons/cars out.  It started at 9am this morning and hasn't stopped since.  Can't believe how little time you have left on your ticker!!!

Chris


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

Its 1.30am & thanks to good old zoladex I'm wide awake.....the joys!!!!
Zoladex no.2 is happening on Monday so maybe things will settle down a bit! 
Cant wait for the weekend!!!! 

junnie - less than 1mth to go!!! you feeling excited the snow up here has almost all gone after todays rain...boooooooo  how did you get on at the docs?

aiky - you'll be glad of some time off eh! When is OTD? you been keeping away from peesticks?  Hope you're doing ok & feeling positive. I'm really hoping you get those 3 magic letters hunni   

sashabasha - hope its nothing too serious with your dad? Is he a bit better now? I know the prayer card you mean, someone gave me one too which I carry about with me in my purse  hope it brings you some good luck!! I'm on the zoladex for 3mths because i have endometriosis, GCRM have seen better results for endo girls if they've been on zolly for 3mths prior to TX so I'm willing to give it a go as this will be our 3rd attempt. After my 3rd zolly jab runs out I'll get a scan to check ovaries etc & if all ok I'll start stimms, looking like mid april for that so I'm on countdown mode. How you doing?

lil - you ok hunni? 

hugs to everyone else , I'm gonna try & get some shut eye!!!
Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mrs R hope you got some shut eye  

Hope you ladies are doing well, Aikey fingers crossed, Lil how are you doing,

Sorry this post is so short, gotta go,
Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi just a quick one to say good luck to Aikybeats for tomorrow        

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls - just quickie from me - got a   today - so really pleased but got a very long way to go.

Will keep in touch.

Thanks everyone for their support.

Hope you all have a nice weekend and will come on again next week

Take care - Love axxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky so so pleased for you honey well done to you both now lots of rest  

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Congratulations aiky on your BFP  , hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy   


Mrs R, sorry you have endo (sounds such a painful thing),fingers crossed tho this will be 3rd time lucky for you and the zoladex will be the extra help needed    
My dad is home, he has trouble breathing properly due to years of smoking   and this in turn put pressure on his heart and had a couple of mild heart attacks  . he's been warned he needs to look after himself more or there will be   lol 

junnie.. not long now you must be soooooo excited, a little bundle of joy will be in your arms before you know it, then you'll be like Mrs R with her sleepless nites lol 

Hope everyone is doing ok 

much love 
sashabasha
x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Aiky that is AMAZING im so happy for you

Sarah how are you doing?


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS         AIKY!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you !! Keep taking the folic acid I'm sure that's what made it work for me!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you xxxxx
Junnie - I'm doing away fine they think I have a low lying placenta and that is why I have had bleeding every so often but I am still contacting maternity triage when it happens.  I still don't know if I'm feeling baby move sometimes I think oh that was it and then it doesn't happen again so I am getting a wee bit concerned about that as everyone keeps asking me if I'm feeling baby move yet! 

how is everyone else? Did you all get spoilt yesterday ? 

sarah x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

18 weeks is still REALLY early to feel bub move.

But it feels like butterflies in the early stages. For me it wasnt until i was in my 21+ weeks when i was getting my insides kicked out of me!


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats Aikey - keeping everything crossed for you for the next 9 months!!!   

Junnie, you're almost there ......  How are you feeling about everything?  Are you organised?

Sarah, I felt the baby move really early - about 16 weeks - i think it depends on how it's lying!  Junnie's right, it's just like butterflies in your belly - lovely feeling!!!!

Hi to everyone else - the wee man's just due to wake up but I promise I'll be on later to catch up properly!  

Weenster x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Aikey, brilliant news keeping everything crossed.

Sorry for my short post, jst come out of hospital, had my appendix out on monday night, so am home and sore all over again   

Sarah I had a low lying placenta, but did not bleed, which the said was rare, but it quite common, but do take things easy.

Got to go,
Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok I have relented and gone and ordered a doppler for a month! just until I reach 24 weeks the midwife encouraged me as BP keeps creeping up she thinks it's me worrying. Bub's is fine but heshe has it's back to my tummy so it's bruising me from the inside out but I can live with that!! 

Aiky - How are you?  I think the first 12 weeks was the hardest and I am keeping everything crossed for you. 

Junnie - you hanging on in there?? your pregnancy has flown in

Lisa - where are you? What you up to? have you got your holiday booked? We need to meet up !! 

Bev - Poor you!!!! Hope you feel better soon, it's not been confirmed about the low lying placenta so I'll see what they say at my scan on the 5th of March which is my 20 week scan at 22 weeks as usual lol I am being made to see a consultant that day too.

We're needing to get this board running again girlies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sarah, doppler is the best purchase i ever made, i bought tha angelsounds from amazon.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Just a quickie... got admitted last night into hospital for some strange fluid loss.. the hooked me up to every machine came to the conclusion fluid is ok...

I now have to go see a specialist on Friday as they think this baby is TOO big and we need to talk about some other options! Poor bub though he was hooked up to the heart monitor and they were stressing him out his heartbeat was 220... then he calmed down.. but its quite stressful hearing him get so upset


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bev I've just hired one until I'm 24 weeks it was only £9.99 and is a proper doppler so after that I think I will buy the angel sounds one because the girl in mothercare said it wasn't any use at the moment she said she didn't want to advise me to buy it when I might not find the heart beat for another few weeks.  

Junni - Poor you..................... Do you think you maybe pee'd yourself ?   Only joking!! I'm glad it's nothing to worry about oh big bubba sounds !! if they start talking about forceps shout nooooooooo what's my other options trust me!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Glad you okay Junnie - not long now - Ooohh a big baby - ouch!!!lol

Bev - hope your feeling better soon hun.

Sarah - am taking note of what you all do and say on this board re doppler (if I get that far).

As for me - got my BFPO confirmed at Doctors on Monday (so I least I know I saw two lines!!hehe.  Also got my HCG bloods done and they were at 197.  Back tomorrow for my 2nd one to make sure they are doubling.  Am very nervous as this is where I failed the last time and they werent doubling so keep everything xd for me tomorrow please.

Hi everyone else - just a quickie - watching the Brits.

Speak soon.  Take care Love axxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

fingers n tossed crossed for tomorrow aikybeats


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

fingers toes legs and everything else I can still cross is crossed for you today Aiky   

sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Aikey also got everything crossed but its a wee bit sore,

Sarah, I heard Codys heart beat at 19 weeks no problem 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just so you dont think something has happened - bloody levels not back from lab today!!!! - wont get them till tomorrow now.  Another sleepless night!!

Be back on tomorrow.

Hope you all fine.  Love axxxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

crikey hope i can type tonight lol 

best of luck for tomorrow aikybeat 

Fingers and toes crossed for you (phew got it right this time lol )


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - I'm sitting worrying about you cause you haven't been on yet, I have to leave the house at 1 so let me know you are ok 

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Soz couldni get on earlier - When I phoned the Drs they only gave me the result saying that I was pregnant (which had been tested on Monday as well) - They had not asked the lab to do my HCG levels yesterday - so anyway - they phoned the lab today - they still had my blood - so they tested it this afternoon for me - HCG levels up to 367 from 197.  maybe not as high as what I would have wanted but as the doctor says they are rising.  Back on Tuesday for another one.

Going away to get some shopping now.  Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - Thats the way mine were sooooooooo happy they are doubling as they are suppose to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    That's me just in from work and really happy to hear the news!! Lets   for four figures for Tuesday or below COME ON THE SCOTTISH GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sarah xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls

been busy of late so 1st chance I've had to check in on you all  I'm doing ok, Had my Zoladex month 2 jab on Monday so thats 2 down & 1 to go!
Got my DH booked in to GCRM on 5th March to do a SA sample to see how his swimmers are doing but I think it'll def be ICSI for us as previous 2 TX's have been ICSI. We've also got our consent appt at GCRM on 3rd April so having the dates in the diary make it seem all the more real! 

firstly AIKY.....        woooo hoooo delighted to come on here and read the fantastic news about your  , I'm so chuffed for you hunni & I'm hoping & praying beyond befief that everything goes amazingly well for you this time  ........come on HCG keep on doubling!!!!  Let us know how you go!!!
well done luv!! 

saze - has your doppler arrived? hope its putting your mind at rest 

lisa - you've been quiet luv, hope you've not nipped off on a sneaky holiday  , hope you're doing ok 

junnie - hope you've had no more weird fluid stuff, maybe its a sign that things will be happening soon!  Ouuch about the 'big' baby, what other options are they looking at for you? Not long at all now!!

Lil - hey mrs, how are you? Been thinking of you & hope you & lil jnr are doing good  

Bev - hope you're recovering ok after your op ((((((HEALING HUGS)))))))) hows little Cody?

weenster - hows you & your gorgeous boy?

sashabasha - hope your dad is keeping better & looking after himself! Hows you?

Hows everyone else getting on 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats on your BFP aiky, fingers crossed this is the one for you hun      

Hello everyone else


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Kizzy    so nice to hear from u hope u, DH, and kitty cats r well Lv Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hi everyone, 

Just a quick one tonight,was wondering if anyone has had tx at GRI and could give me an idea how long should i expect to wait to start tx from my initial consultation   just a rough idea i suppose everyone has different circumstances....getting impatient lol now my appt is only a month or so away 

Hope you all are well 

luv 
sashabasha
xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya girls

a quickie from me 

Sarah - just got my other HCG test today - thelevels are cra?::.  On Thursday they were 367 and today they were only 506.  I have to go to local Hospital on Thursday but got a feeling this aint going the right way again!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What you all think girls??

axxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aiky - try and stay calm, they are going up so thats the main thing 
I'll say a wee   for you tonight!!

Kizzy - luvly to hear from you, what've you been up to?? 

Sasha - from our initial consultation it took 3mths til we got started but that was back in 2007/early 2008 at GRI so wait times may be different now

luv to eveyone else, Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Mrs R - I am in a right old state tonight!!!  Its just so bloody unfair.  I know I need to keep myself from getting down but "Oh my God" I could go a big bottle of vodka!!!

Told DP tonight that thats it - not going through all this again - but know I will be fine later on.

I am just so cross when this happens and I do get very down - probably the only chance I was getting to be a mum and that got taken away from me when I had Findlay early.  He is the furthest I have every got in a pregnancy.

Sorry for the down talk tonight.  Going to bed early - got a copy of OK with jade's wedding in it - suppose things could be worse eh!!!

Be back on tomorrow in a better more positive attitude.

Nite nite.  Love axxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Aiky... 

I hate docs who tell you they HAVE to double because after reading medical journals they DONT have to double but at least a 70% rise is what they look for and your above that!

Dont worry so mucha bout the number you have a good start and better then ive seen a lot of womans!


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Aikey, thinking about you -      that this time really works out for you!

Weenster x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aiky - awww hunni wish I could give you a big hug so virtual ones are gonna have to do           
You're doing the right thing by taking it easy, keep at it with OK and the likes 
I'm sure by Thurs they'll be nearer 4figures    
Its only natural for you to think about all the m/c's you've suffered but I'm sure little Findlay will be looking down on you & sending special little vibes to that new precious beanie.........keep your chin up hunni, I've a good feeling this is all gonna have the best ending ever for you   

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Sorry i have not been on but my laptop died but it has come back to llife now!!!

Firstly Aiky woohoo!!! Fab news so happy for you        

Just away t have a read on whats been happening!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi girls sorry I've  not been on for a couple of days I'm on for 9 days and absolutely shattered.

Aiky - my numbers were the same as your they weren't doubling they were just under but I think your numbers are great!!! I looked at a scale and your numbers match with you being in early pregnancy.      

WAYHEY Lisa - how are you? 

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Hows you all tonight?

Well, had my scan and it is very inconclusive.  There is a sack there but doesnt look like its the right size for me being 6 weeks - so I have to go back next Friday to see if it has grown any.  Think its just another long week before I get told it wont work.  Anyway I am going to stay positive until next Friday.

Thanks for all your wishes.  God only knows what I'd do if I didnt have you lot.

Have a nice weekend.  Speak soon.  Love axxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Aikey,

  
Am saying loads of prayers for you, keep positive even though its hard.

Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi All (this is the 3rd time i've typed this, so will be brief this time lol )

Firstly Aikey, Glad your staying  , will say a wee   for you all tonight. hope next friday brings you wonderful news 

lisa25 welcome back  

Saze i'm working the next 9 days too, but least after that i stop for a weeks annual leave ...yay   hope you are keeping well too... did you get your doppler ?

Mrs R thanks for replying re the waiting time, gives me an idea  Excellent to see your dates have been put in ur diary...woooohoo bring on April eh ? lol How's you and your little friend zoladex doing ? 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

I'm so sorry I haven't been on in ages but our place is in absolute chaos with DH doing all the DIY he's been promising for the last 13 years.  We're now cramped into to 2 wee rooms and I can't find a thing.

First of all congrats Aiky, fabulous news but a complete p*ss*r of a time for you.  The first 8 weeks are horrendous.  I didn't have a scan until 7wks 4 days.  Sac and baby (well peanut) were found but no heartbeat.  Had to wait another 3 days for repeat scan before they found heartbeat.  Let me tell hun it doesn't get any easier after that either.  Just take each day as it comes, try to stay positive and don't compare too much with things in the past.  What will be will be and I've a good feeling about you this time.

Bev - how you doing after your op.  Recuperating quickly I hope (DH better be doing all the running around.  How's Cody doing, growing quick (too quick) no doubt.

Junnie - you still hanging on hun.  Is JD doing well after your visit to hosp the other week.  Hope everything's settled down now and you don't have to waiting to long to meet him properly.

Sarah - we bought a doppler too.  Took ages for me to realise what the flutters actually were, I kept putting everything down to wind!  Only got a tap every few days from 20-22 weeks but now 23 weeks and we're certainly much more active on a daily basis now, but not strong enough for DH to feel yet (he's a bit disappointed but he'll just have to be patient).

Mrs R - Glad to hear you've got some appts for the diary at last.  April will be here before you know it and you'll be off on your journey again.  How are the renal probs doing.  Hope everything's settling down. 

Well had my 20 week scan but just before that got my screening back which wasn't straightforward.  Downs and S Bifida OK but high risk for another chromosomal defect.  However this one they can usually pick up on scanning and the 20 week scan was reassuringly normal, so decided against amnio at last minute as it was higher risk that Junior have this defect.  What a relief.  Not much sleep that week.  Had more bleeding but we now seem to have a cause for that too which isn't baby related but a gyn problem, so got referral to ANOTHER Consultant (will soon have seen them all here).  Being referred to Glasgow for assessment of my cardiac problem which is not causing any concern at the moment but my Consultant wants to tick all the boxes just now rather than have to send me as an emergency later on.  So it's all go between all my hossie visits and work at the house - makes the time go in quicker.  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

not much happeningwith me girls......looking forward to the weekend! 

Aiky - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hunni, its gonna be a long week but stay with it, sending you & your lil beanie lots of  ,   &  

lil - god it sounds like you're in a right muddle with all that DIY  typical man eh, wait 13yrs & then do it all at the one time  I'm sure it'll all be worth it when its done. Are you getting a nursery all sorted out?
my kidney probs seem to be behaving thanks to the Zoladex so no comlaints on that front & long may it continue!! Glad things went ok at the scan despite all the worry & anxiety, you're half way there now hunni  Will you need to wait til after jnr arrives to get the gynae issue sorted? Also glad you're having the cardiac prob investigated, always better to be safe than sorry eh! Well I hope things calm down in the house for you & you can get some relaxation soon, xxxx

sasha - any plans for your week off? I'm off to London & then tenerife in march so thats def gonna help make the time go quicker til TX starts!!! Zolly's not too bad apart from the blooming insomnia!! 

sarah - hope you're keeping ok & not working too hard xx

lisa - hiya hunni, been wondering where you'd disappeared to, whats all been happening luv?

bev - hows things?you feeing ok after op? hows cody?

junnie - how long now pet 

hope you all have a good weekend & hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't been on for ages but do keep upto date with everyones news.

Aikey -  sending you lots of      thinkin about you guys, stay positive

Love Lou x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,


Lil, so nice to hear from you, have been looking out for a post from you.  So glad that all is going well and that they have found the reason for the bleeding, can only imagine how you must have been feeling, just take it easy though.  MMM I loved my doppler, even too it on holiday with me, I use to have a listern in the mornings and it would just make my day hearing Cody's wee heart beat.

Mrs R hope you are having a lovely weekend   

Aikey still praying for you and sending you lots of       

Sarah, hows the doppler going

Lou, hey how are thing going, hope you are keeping well too 

Lisa howdy, Kat Von D is back on Telly    

Well Im doing fine thank-you and getting on with life Appendixless   , just need to keep reminding myself that I need to slow down, but just cant, Cody is doing really well, loves talking to herself and just loves being in her own room, was really hard for me letting her go but its all done and dusted and she is really happy.  We are going for our first swim on Wednesday, cant wait.  Im going out to South Africa for a visit in April, my Mom is not going to beleive how big she has gotten.

Love
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies this is just a quick one the Doppler is great a brilliant item as there has been a few things that have happened that I would have phoned my midwife for but just being able to listen in myself is brilliant! I'm thinking about keeping it for another month??!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sarah, told you so


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls 

Not had the best of weekends.....I've only gone & caught blooming Tonsilitis  Throat is razored & its all septic at the back (yuk!)
On the old Penicillan & generally feeling poooo 

hope you're all doing ok 

Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aw mrs R you have been having a rough time!!!!!!! the only thing that works for me is gargling soluable asprin it was my gp that suggested it to ease the swelling?!!

Aiky - how are you?!!!!!!!!!!! 

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sarah - I'm falling to bits aren't I 

Been doing the old aspirin gargling but its making me gag  Decided that Haagen Daaz is a more civilized approach to pain relief  

Hope you're keeping well luv!

Aiky - been thinking of you lots


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

awww poor you Mrs R  

I suffered alot from tonsilitis & tonsil stones last year, to the point the hospital did say they would take them out. however after researching the internet I found the most wonderful thing... a water pik. You can buy them in boots for £35 or so, it's a water jet or you can put mouthwash in (my fav is oraldene) i use it if i feel 'cold-ish' or get swollen tonsils and glands. My symptoms disappear almost instantly. I havent had tonsilitis or t stone or even a cold since I bought it. I love it  Only draw back is you do gag. It's great for using instead of dental floss as well... 

Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

I’m still here.  Been popping on to see how you doing but my head is totally buzzing!!!

Well, I’ve got to Tuesday so not long now to go!!!  Am not holding out for good news but I did find this article on the website (which has given me a little hope) taken from the Journal of Obstetrics & Gynaecology – “The sac size in pregnancies resulting from IVF and embryo transfer have been compared with those from spontaneous pregnancies.  Small for dates sac sizes were found in 36% of IVF pregnancies.  Small sac size in a IVF pregnancy may lead to the misdiagnosis of a failed pregnancy.  So – according to this reference – It is fairly common for IVF pregnancies to have small sac sizes and they do tend to catch up after the 8th week”

I will be 7 weeks tomorrow so think unless there is nothing there at all, I will be asking on Friday just to wait another week until I am 8 weeks just to be double sure.  

Mrs – R – poor you – hope you start to feel better soon.

Hi Sarah and everybody else.

Speak soon.  Love axxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aiky - I'm not giving up hope at all for you !!!!! I was trying to put up my scan at 10 weeks because it is literally a dot and it took them ages at the EPU and about 4 of them to say if they thought that it was a sac of something!!      

Mrs R what sashabasha suggests me be a wee life saver!! 

WELL LADIES I HAVE to share this story with you all to cheer you up today I sneezed and wet myself !!!!!!!! 

I come off on Friday on holiday for 12 days!!!!!!!!!   

I've also got my scan on Thursday too and have been imagining all sorts of things

sarah xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hello Ladies hope everyone is well!

Sarah I pee myself all the time now lol

Mrs R hope the throat is feeling better!!!

Well seems i have the cervix of steel this baby is just not coming out ive tried it all!! im fully engaged and the baby is measuring 3 weeks above what it should and im getting really uncomfy... Just can't wait till it finally comes out!! If it doesnt decide to wait until its a toddler!!!!

Aiky im crossing it all for you!!! Its true I remember someone else having that sac issue.. and then by week  8-9 it showed up no roblem!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Aikey      sending you loads of       

Junnie not long to go, your wee man will come when hes ready,    

Sarah,       , sorry but I remember when that happend to me, sneezed and whoops out is came      , just remember dont laugh on a full bladder, and in an emergancy pinch hard  

Took Cody for her first swim today, awww was so cute, she was not fussed at all and spent the entire 30min with her fist in her mouth    

Love to everyone else
Bev
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Sarah and Aikey,

Just to say hope you get on well today!    Here's hoping you both get great pics of your wee ones!

Weenster x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Best wishes to you both for tomorrow, hope all goes well      



sashabasha


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya girls 

well my throat seems to be on the mend so thats a good thing!!
We were at GCRM today for DH's SA plus I got my dates confirmed......all going well I'll have a scan on 14th April & start my stimms on 17th April 

Not long til our hols & then TX time will be here before I know it!!

Sarah - how did your scan go today luv? got anything nice planned for your dys off?

Aiky - been thinking of you lots, hope you've been doing ok. Good luck for 2moro hunni   

sasha - whats happening with you pet?

Junnie - you'll be meeting your little bundle very soon! Cant wait to read of his safe arrival 

Bev - hope you & little Cody are both well

Lil - how you doing luv?

I'll check in again tomorrow to see if theres any news from Sarah & Aiky   

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello just a quick one to say wooooooooooohooooooooooo I am having a normal pregnancy!!!!!!! but I am still getting extra scans because of miscarriage history! 

AIKY?? Where are you and how are you? xx


sarah xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

FANTASTIC NEWS SARAH

      

Really chuffed for you!!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Quickie - just getting ready.  Am here but scan not till today at 9am.  Will let yoy all know asap.  

Not had time to read posts.  Speak soon.,  Love axxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky so hoping all goes well   

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky I'm really hoping &   that you've had good news this morning 

Let us know when you can


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope your all fine.

Well, its still a waiting game - the sac has grew from 3mm to 7mm in the week but still no sign of anything else.  They are wanting me to wait another week to see if anything appears!!!  So back next Thursday at 3.30pm.  I will be 8 weeks 2 days then so if nothing there by then dont think it going to work.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Speak soon.  Love axxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

oh aiky I'm so sorry you're having to go through all this, its so unfair 
I cant even imagine how you're feeling hunni 
Just wish there was something I could do for you to make it all ok...... 
It must be a positive surely that the sac is increasing in size eh 
I'll keep you in my prayers & ask the 'big man' to work a bit of magic for you.....keep your chin up & take things easy luv


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Well as you can see im on line at the mo, but laptop still playing up, really need to get it seen too, hopefully on Sun.

Aikey,   really hope the next scan is better  , its a good sign that the sac is getting bigger though  .

Mrs R, how are you? What you been up too? Any more holidays booked? 

Sarah, enjoy your holiday!! You doing anything special? I come off next Friday for a week, cant wait!! We are closed just now with he dreaded d&v bug 

Bev, did you know that KatVonD has brought out a book! Think i might just buy it  hope you are resting and recovering from your op!! 

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok, i go back to work tomo  until the following Friday, althouh in Wed im off to see Rob Brydon  should be good

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - Ohhhhhhh that is exactly the same as me!! and then a this little flicker appeared in week 9 woooooohooooooo!!!!!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed xxxxxxxx

Lisa - no plans at all just trying to get some RnR cause work is rubbish just now 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats not good about work sarah, we just found out the other day that we are all moving through to the new GI unit , should be quite good

Lisa xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well that's another week under my belt (or my bump should I say).

Aiky - I know exactly what you're going thru just now.  I had my first scan at 7 weeks and 5 days and it showed a sac with a peanut but no heartbeat.  Had to wait until repeat scan at 8 weeks and 1 day before we saw the heartbeat.  It's a raw and nerve wracking time but you've got to hang in there.  We're all behind you hun.    

Sarah - so pleased you've had a wonderful scan and having a 'normal' pregnancy.  Every scan is reassuring and the doppler in between keeps you going til the next one.  Junior discovered where my bladder was last week and started dancing abopuit on it.  I almost had an accident but fortunately it wasn't too full at the time.  

Mrs R - Hope you're feeling better now hun.  When's your next appt?  

Junnie - You still hanging in there?  The girls are right, bubs will make an appearance when he's ready.  Try and rest up.  

Bev - Sounds like you've a little water babe on your hands.  Just wait til she gets the armbands on. 

Well I'm at the Queen Mum's next week for a cardiac/obstetrics appt.  Hopefully they'll give me the once over and refer me back to my local maternity unit care (don't want any more trailing than I've already got).  Still waiting on a colposcopy appt to check out this damned polyp.  Had a lot of aches and pains this week, just hoping it's all 'growing pains' as I seem to have expanded somewhat again this week.  Sometimes they catch you unawares and I get a bit panicky.  Bev, maybe you could shed some light on them?

Lots of   to everyone

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Girls,

Aiky sending you loads of                       

Lil, those aches and pains are probably the ligaments stretching as you expand, again if you are worried speak to your madwife, but generally I remember after 21 weeks feeling quite sore around my tummy and my hips too     Good-luck at the doc's

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, Sarah your pic is beautiful, its all real now 

Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all, 


aiky... sending you lots of      

zulu... how's thing with you ? been swimming again?

lil41....hope your keeping well and good luck for your appt this wk, hopefully they'll refer you to your local 

saze... fabulous news about your scan and your pic is lovely  

junnie.... how's u ? hope your not too tired waiting on your little arrival  

Mrs R... glad your on the mend and fab news about your scan and stimms appt. i'm counting the days till our first appt at the GRI, can't come quick enough. 

I'm off on holiday this wk though not away, just painting my livingroom and bathroom, just a freshen up. Have a night out on saturday for my bf birthday, always guaranteed a good night out with my mate, though i am due my af on sunday  will probably test on saturday morn before i start drinking on the nite out ...just incase   ever hopeful lol

hope everyone else is ok 

sashabasha


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Just a quickie... Bub is holding on tight! 

I feel like crap however Ive been really drainned ive been in early labour for the last 29 hours and its just taking its toll on me! Hopefully when i see the consultant on Wed she will do a sweep and stretch. 

Im trying to get all the sleep in I can whilst I can!

Doesnt help that my SIL JUST had her baby last wed and it was 4 hours labour no pain killers nothing... lucky B**** lol 

anyway thats all for me.. Hopefully next time i pop on ill have some photos 


Lots of       To everyone


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls.............. 

How are you all?

For those of you who don't know me or maybe just don't remember me i was a regular on here up until about 6 months ago when a 2nd failed FET sent me over the edge and i had to take a break from it all for a while for my own sanity.

To be perfectly honest at first i wasn't sure if i would ever want to put myself through it all again and was actually preparing myself just to move on and live my life without a 2nd child when o/h convinced me that we owe ourselves the chance to be parents again, so we have decided to wait to the summer and then start again.

I don't want to start planning our next treatment so early but i want to start getting myself ready again so i though it was time to come back and say "HELLO" and i am so glad to see so many familiar faces here although i was hoping that most of you would be on the pregnancy thread by now .

Saze i can't believe after everything you went through you had a natural pregnancy that is amazing, i love you scan pic!!, and Bev your baby pics are gorgeous she is getting so big. Aikey i am so hoping that this is your time you so deserve it .

Well i hope you don't mind me coming back and gatecrashing, i hope to speak to you all soon
Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi everyone 

not too much news from me other than more irregular bleeding......gee thanks Zoladex!!! 
Roll on April 17th til I get stimming 

Tracy - hiya hunni, its lovely to see you posting again!  So glad you're giving it another go, good on you. You're right to tak your time & prepare, its such a stressful thing but You know we'll all be here for you before TX & through it all......what clinic you going to? glad you're back mrs 

Junnie - hunni its all gonna be happening real soon, hope it doesnt hurt too much! Cant wait to hear your good news and see pics  Good luck mrs 

sasha - what date is your GRI appt again? enjoy your days off & your booze binge at the weekend 

lil - its all happening with you mrs, glad things with jnr are going ok though! Good luck for your cardio appt!  When you getting the polyp seen to? I'm sure you're expanding beautifully & looking blooming  We're back at GCRM on 3rd april for consent forms etc, then I'm there on 14th april for scan & bloods and hopefully stimming as of 17th april 

lisa -  nice to have you back with us.....its not long til my hols......off to london next thurs for 3dys & then we're away to Tenerife, cant wait!!!!! did you ever get anything booked yourself? 

aiky -         thinking of you

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Mrs R and thanks for the lovely welcome 

I am still with the GRI as they still have 6 of my frosties but they have said that to give us the best chance they want to thaw all 6 for my next cycle which means i only have 1 go left. My last 2 FET's where totally natural (no drugs) but i felt that i could do with some progesterone support after the transfer as the witch always showed up very quickly, so they have agreed to make this last attempt a fully constructed cycle with drugs to put my mind at ease. If this attempt fails then we will have to decide if we want to go through another full IVF cycle again and if we do we have to decide whether to stay at the GRI or move to the GCRM 

So whats been happening with you?

Tracyxx_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tracy, good luck hun xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home...................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181005.new#new


----------

